# Raw Discussion Thread: TRASH



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *It was almost a foregone conclusion that Brock Lesnar would dismantle Seth Rollins to become the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion at WWE Battleground. However, The Architect changed many a mind last week on Raw, when he mended fences with his Authority allies and brutalized The Beast Incarnate.
> 
> Now that they have successfully transformed the unstoppable Anomaly into an underdog, The Authority's two heavy hitters, Rollins & Kane, will put their combined skills to the test against Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns in the main event of Raw. What else does the future hold for this Monday's show?*














> *The band, as they say, is back together. Even though one-half of J&J Security, Jamie Noble, suffered three fractured ribs during the chaotic conclusion of last week’s Raw, Joey Mercury, Kane and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins reveled over the fallen form of Brock Lesnar, who ultimately succumbed to the numbers game — and Rollins’ Pedigree — four weeks before his one-on-one title clash with The Architect at WWE Battleground.
> 
> Rollins would continue that dominance on SmackDown, where The Authority helped “The Future of WWE” defeat his longtime nemesis, Dean Ambrose. The partnership will continue on Raw when Rollins teams with Kane to battle Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose in the main event. After such a show of superiority last week, the odds have certainly tilted heavily in The Authority's favor on Raw. *














> *Intercontinental Champion Ryback might have thwarted Big Show’s attempt at a backstage ambush last Monday night when he left the giant in a heap on the floor, but not even The Big Guy could withstand a second onslaught on SmackDown. There, as Ryback went down the ramp to battle Kane, The World’s Largest Athlete charged the behemoth from behind, joining the Director of Operations in a titanic two-on-one beatdown.
> 
> Big Show clearly has friends in high places — including the DOO and the rest of The Authority — so Ryback’s chances of retaining his title in WWE Battleground’s Triple Threat Match are looking slim. Speaking of that bout, are Ryback, Big Show and the WWE Universe underestimating The Miz as a threat to The Big Guy’s Intercontinental Championship reign? *














> *Roman Reigns just hasn’t been himself these days. After Bray Wyatt denied The Big Dog a near-certain victory in this year’s Money in the Bank Contract Ladder Match, The Eater of Worlds has been preying on the psyche of the otherwise indomitable Superstar, going so far as to involve Reigns’ family in the mind games.
> 
> After holding a sinister tea party backstage at Raw, Wyatt continued to toy with Reigns on SmackDown, placing a defaced photo of the Samoan Superstar in Reigns’ vest with the words “anyone but you” scrawled on it. After The Big Dog confronted Kane in search of The New Face of Fear, the Director of Operations had the visibly shaken Reigns ejected from the arena. What is Wyatt’s endgame, and what can Reigns do to counter these macabre machinations as he prepares for his main-event showdown on Raw?*














> *Rusev might be taking Lana’s newfound relationship with Dolph Ziggler pretty hard, but Summer Rae has seemingly softened the fall for the hobbled Bulgarian Brute. On both Raw and SmackDown, the blonde bombshell assured Rusev that “Lana’s not worth it,” seemingly showing some affection for the heartbroken former United States Champion. Is a new romance brewing?*














> *Last Monday, Kevin Owens and John Cena made it official: At WWE Battleground, the NXT Champion will face the Cenation leader for the United States Championship, raising the stakes significantly in their anticipated rubber match.
> 
> Although Cena defeated Owens at WWE Money in the Bank — a hard-fought victory after The Champ’s loss at WWE Elimination Chamber — a post-match attack by the bitter NXT standout forced The Champ to miss Raw the following night. Is Cena still feeling the lingering effects of that assault, despite his willingness to defend his star-spangled prize against Owens? Might Cena’s “Never Give Up” attitude be his own undoing in three weeks at WWE Battleground?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, exclusively on the award-winning WWE Network. *


*FU Brock*
​


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Meh show IMO. Brock missing for a couple of weeks, I'd imagine a couple of filler shows coming up tbh.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Fuck sake you know it's bad when you're kinda looking forward to the Wyatt/Reigns feud and how its plays out fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh boy, another tag team main event match with Kane in it:






No Lesnar being there combined with the same main event we've seen a 100 times and yeaaaaah, don't think I'm tuning in. I can just Youtube whatever Owens does at my earliest convenience.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I may give tomorrow night a miss I think


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

tylermoxreigns said:


> Fuck sake you know it's bad when you're kinda looking forward to the Wyatt/Reigns feud and how its plays out fpalm


How is it bad?


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

So no Heyman or Lesnar? :bunk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my last Raw until after Battleground as i'm away on holiday to Turkey on friday for 2 weeks .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Doesent sound so bad. I mean were we really expecting raw to be any different in a week lol come on. Wyatt Reigns sounds like thr highlight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not much interest for me as this sounds like RAW is rehash. I do wonder where this RAW is originating from.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Not much interest for me as this sounds like RAW is rehash. I do wonder where this RAW is originating from.


Washington, DC. 

Welp, I'm looking forward to Reigns, Wyatt, & Ambrose stuff this week. There's nothing appealing about that main event though fpalm.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

No Brock means I will be fast forwarding the majority of this show.

Is this show in Washington?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Just wondering as fans are we expecting to much from raw? I ask as some have already made their mind up its going to be shit haha.


----------



## LunaticAmbrose (May 26, 2015)

I think this is going to be a solid show and hopefully better than last week. I'm not really looking forward to the Main Event. They already had that match on both Raw and SD before Elimination Chamber. They could add Tornado Street Fight stipulation or something like that to make that match look interesting because nobody was very happy when they announced that match. I hope something changes.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Just wondering as fans are we expecting to much from raw? I ask as some have already made their mind up its going to be shit haha.


I at least expect to be half way entertained.
And please let her be on raw..Please please please!!!

AND FUCKIN WIN!!!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Wtf really no Brock? 











Guess I really only am looking forward to some Bellas and The Miz and KO.*


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Wyatt/Reigns feud looks interested, here's hoping they take it a step up a notch this week!


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

If the last two years are any precedent, I'm not expecting anything of importance to change or occur between now and SummerSlam, tbh. Most likely will not watch the entire program tonight as I work at the crack of dawn, but that's what DVR is for.

Would be hilarious if the Rock or someone of that caliber randomly showed up, however.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Raw ME is Tag Matches Playa (noteddylongsmiley) :mj2

This has got filler Raw written all over it, but at least I have, you, the WF Universe to make fun of it with (if it sucks) ositivity


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Opening of Raw 6/29/15*

Raw should start with Tyson Kidd, Natalya, and Cesaro standing in the ring. Fans are cheering and shouting "Kidd!", "Kidd!", "Kidd!". All three people are standing in the ring dressed in normal clothing. No one is dressed to wrestle. Natalya begins to tell the world what they already know. All three at some point would speak, but Kidd says his career isn't over, he'll recover. Before they can leave The Usos come out and cut their music. They are heart broken and get the fans to start cheering Tyson's name again. Arena erupts.

The Usos tell Natalya and Cesaro that they have the support of everyone in the back no matter who it is. It's all real nice until they ask Cesaro how he feels. Cesaro looks confused. The Usos attack Cesaro ruthlessly in the middle of the ring. They are destroying Cesaro, but Natalya jumps on one Usos' back. He easily swings her off and sends her over the top rope onto the floor. She is out cold. Kidd is screaming, but can do nothing. Both Usos put their attention on Kidd who is in a wheelchair. Jay Uso tells the world that this was to make a statement that they own the Tag Team division now. Heel turn for Usos and solid open with a change for once in not hearing The Authority, or Cena.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I might tap out to this episode early and call it a day, but I see the USA network got me covered as they are replaying tonight's episode tomorrow night before Tough Enough. It seems like there's no escaping if tonight's show is a suck-fest.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds good except one of the Uso's are injured as well if I'm not mistaking.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

RAW IS BORE


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:










And since it has become customary for SHIV to ask, I have a 12 pack of Smith & Forge Hard Cider for tonight @IDONTSHIV


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This thread will be more interesting than the show


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The harder, the better.

I'm just going to have an iv drip of JD hooked up to me, followed by a morphine chaser. That might be enough to make it through all three hours.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The harder, the better.
> 
> I'm just going to have an iv drip of JD hooked up to me, followed by a morphine chaser. That might be enough to make it through all three hours.


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

I am so god damn pumped for this main-event!!!


Will Ambrose & Reigns get revenge on their former Shield partner for that thing that happened ages ago but is still the main storyline for some reason?
Will Brock Lesnar show-up?
Can THE DEMON Kane & Rollins work together after their recent tension?
Will the winners get a title shot?
When will Bray Wyatt interfere to attack Reigns?
Can Ambrose & Reigns stay on the same page?
Will J&J Security interfere on behalf of The Authority?

Omg much excited


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton's too busy taking out ISIS to be at Raw tonight:ayoade


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm actually glad I have class tonight; by the time I get home I can watch the Owens/Wyatt/Brock segments exclusively without watching the rest of the crap.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That just looks so exciting..... they really aren't even trying to stop the bleeding at this point let alone woo back the fans that are leaving or have left in droves the past 5 years.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> That just looks so exciting..... they really aren't even trying to stop the bleeding at this point let alone woo back the fans that are leaving or have left in droves the past 5 years.


Not even Ric Flair could "whoo" back the fans. This show appears to be same old,same old ad nauseam.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Lesnar not being there has lowered my interest in this weeks show.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe Bryan, Hogan, and Jericho will appear and do something shit to make us all go "yey...awww".


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3bk3qt/spoiler_possible_return/

This guys from reddit says that Batista was seen entering the Verizon Center today, where RAW is held. Dunno about you guys, but if this is true, I'd be pretty happy to see The Animal back on TV


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

This may be one of the first Raws I miss in a LONG time, looks blah.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO @ everyone shitting on the show before it even starts.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Ambrose, Owens and Rusev.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah im with the above poster. STop shitting on the show every week before it even stars. Boy may as well fast goreard this time next. If your expectation is shit your going to get shit lol. Raw well prob be shit, but hey you never know.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3bk3qt/spoiler_possible_return/
> 
> This guys from reddit says that Batista was seen entering the Verizon Center today, where RAW is held. Dunno about you guys, but if this is true, I'd be pretty happy to see The Animal back on TV


That would certainly make me tune in!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It's a very rare Monday. I'm exhausted, but i'm completely caught up on work for the week and really want to watch some wrestling.

I'm giving you a chance to win me over, WWE. Don't make me regret this decision any more than I already do.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

New Day w/ Bo Dallas will save RAW tonight.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Batista? I can forsee it now. We love you! Suddenly wears Blue Attire or turns heel. We hate you Blutista! haha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Srdjan99 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3bk3qt/spoiler_possible_return/
> 
> This guys from reddit says that Batista was seen entering the Verizon Center today, where RAW is held. Dunno about you guys, but if this is true, I'd be pretty happy to see The Animal back on TV


Fuck it.... I would mark if his music hit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Batista again? Christ almighty. Well at least start a fued with Bork


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Fuck it.... I would mark if his music hit.


Batista's music is, by far, the best thing about him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save us Big Dave!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The very fact that people are looking to *Dave Bautista* to save this show leads me to believe that Raw has supremely sucked the past few months.

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Batista's music is, by far, the best thing about him.



This guy knows what he's talking


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh great more Batista hate, lol at some fans these days.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

If he answers Cena's Open Challenge tonight, I'd mark out :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Batista? ouuu would be fun if he interfered in the main event tonight cause it's no DQ


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> The very fact that people are looking to Dave Bautista to save this show leads me to believe that Raw has supremely sucked the past few months.


Hit the nail on the head :saul


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well if you haven't watched the past few months how would you know haha I don't know. I don't know I would mark if Batista returns. Then you go on facebook, and see the marks have already turned on him. Because per usual the marks don't know what they want.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just found out some terrible news again. 


Can't be bothered anymore. Can Owens and co cheer me up?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

In for wyatt, owens, ambrose


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Srdjan99 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/3bk3qt/spoiler_possible_return/
> 
> This guys from reddit says that Batista was seen entering the Verizon Center today, where RAW is held. Dunno about you guys, but if this is true, I'd be pretty happy to see The Animal back on TV


It's a 19 day old account with negative karma points, don't get your hopes up. If it was that falconarrow dude, i'd me a little more trusting.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Just found out some terrible news again.
> 
> 
> Can't be bothered anymore. Can Owens and co cheer me up?


Seriously pal, I think you need to turn your phone off on a Monday. Owens can always cheer someone up, he just has to pick up a mic.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Seriously pal, I think you need to turn your phone off on a Monday. Owens can always cheer someone up, he just has to pick up a mic.


But i use my phone on a monday for tweet about raw pal.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If NCIS is really like this we are screwed. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Batista vs Cena would be amazing. Shame it would be for the US title though.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That main event though :ha:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No Brock?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm not going to watch all of the ME. Unless Brock pops up, there's no point in staying up for the last 20 minutes. When was the last time the ME on RAW was relevant and actually a game changer or interesting? Legit cannot remember.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Big Show vs Mark Henry? Really? Goddamnit...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tag match main event with Seth, Kane, Dean, and Reigns? Such a fresh night of TV! :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Fucking Big Show vs Mark Henry? Really? Goddamnit...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Smackdown is Raw! Or is it Raw is Jericho? I just don't know anymore lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Fucking Big Show vs Mark Henry? Really? Goddamnit...


:deandre

Might as well have Cena vs Orton again while we're at it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Got the drink, got the drugs, ready for Raw.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I have a feeling I'm not going to watch all of the ME. Unless Brock pops up, there's no point in staying up for the last 20 minutes. When was the last time the ME on RAW was relevant and actually a game changer or interesting? Legit cannot remember.


When Sting and Orton cleaned house..


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Let's get it on...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This music :lol I can't.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That was the best opening 10 seconds to any video segment I've ever seen. Thank you Seth.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, starting with Raw is recaps.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lok said:


> This music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the greatest opening to a video segment of all tlme. That music and Seth was perfect hahaha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Odds of an Authority promo to start things off?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't mind Brock getting a beatdown, but one of the guys doing it shouldn't be Kane.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I reckon Balor answers Cena's challenge tonight, with Owens interfering.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Who's ready for an Authority promo?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Lesnar is babyface? Really?

WWE does realize that's only going to work for *some* of the audience, right? They do realize he was only a babyface at WM because those same people hated Reigns, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Noble is there

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I am SO tired of the Rollins reign at this point...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Noble rib sell :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*

Jamie Noble all you can break ribs night at Applebee's. 
It beats all teeth you can spit night at Texas Roadhouse by a long ladder..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL look at Joey


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :deandre
> 
> Might as well have Cena vs Orton again while we're at it.


And then you should totally do Seth Rollins & Kane vs Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns as the main event................ Oh that's actually happening 

:fuckthis


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Got the drink, got the drugs, ready for Raw.


Think you'll need more than that


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How'd the DC crowd usually?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:hmm that pedigree looked better than last week. Those special effects! :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

We're going to hear "United Authority" a shitload of times tonight, aren't we?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's time for the Authority to die. I really can't with them anymore.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh, onerous 20 minute opening promo.. how I missed you.

There isn't a sarcasm tag strong enough for that statement.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We all got worked by Noble :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Monday night Rollins!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Who's ready for an Authority promo?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good to see that Seth can still go to Monday Night Rollins, just not those pesky country music festivals.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

Monday Night Rollinsssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rollins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how Seth is bragging that four people beat up one, haha.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Not even Vegeta can believe Rollins true power


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins with DAT Taker mention.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kane literally looks like he's about to fall asleep.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins is a master. Such a good heel, people want him to lose the belt :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Rollins, making fun of Heyman.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why did Seth say the 1 in 21 and 1 like that? :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups to Undertaker for that even appearing once to acknowledge Bray Wyatt after OR BEFORE Mania. 

Not.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nickelback touring in Suplex City.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

That's not going to happen... *click*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a feeling Dean is gonna show up to job to Seth again.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

I was hoping the show would start with a match and not with a ten minute authority segment. blah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth conquered the Beast. Seth the Beast Slayer!!! Razer of Suplex City!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

JAMIE NOBLE CHANTS, GOD BLESS :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jamie Noble chant :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Noble chants.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

1 in 21 and 1 :Cocky :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What's the purpose of that table with purple table cloth?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You go Jamie!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Legit standing ovation for Jamie Noble, but also boos.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> I have a feeling Dean is gonna show up to job to Seth again.


What the frak else is new? Remember when Dean was really starting to get over last fall? Me neither.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Toughest S.O.B in the WWE, Jamie Noble


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need J&J smilies


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alot of people actually stood up for that lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jamie Noble confirmed for a *Rise Above Ribs* shirt!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jamie Noble is definetely Tough Enough, guys


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stone CM Rollins said:


> I was hoping the show would start with a match and not with a ten minute authority segment. blah


Its WWE, why would you think that?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Couldn't get ANYMORE shameless


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brand new Apple Waaaaatches

:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> What the frak else is new? Remember when Dean was really starting to get over last fall? Me neither.


Last fall? He's still the most over face on the roster.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

APPLE WATCHES ZOMG :mark


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat outdated product placement...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:Rollins


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth's like that rich kid at school who buys people shit so they hang out with him.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Apple watches


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

United Authority watches now available on WWE Shop.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Team Clownshoes over here with these watches.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YEAH BITCHES APPLE WATCHES. ROLLINS IS SO GOAT. :rollins :Cocky :rollins

YOU LOOK SO GOOD. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

$eth "Shilling bad products" Rollin$


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is great!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Rollins doesn't bother me at all. This segment reminds me of The Rock's Rolex segment with the Nation. I just wish he would bring it like this every week instead of 5 times a year.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like another crappy RAW already I can't take this authority crap anymore and Rollins is annoying


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rollins is gold :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

an apple watch ad on the opening promo


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Classy guys you take that selfie.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Apple Watches :ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:vince5: "APPLE WATCHES! SEE! WE'RE TRENDY AND HIP, DAMN IT!"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk why but something about Rollins tonight is making me lol really hard. I feel like I shouldn't be laughing at him, but I am.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Alright, I laughed. Goog job, Seth


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Who keeps on approving these boring 20/30 minute promos to kickstart every monday night.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS IS SO AWESOME IM DEAD :dead :dead :dead


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How come Noble cant get Seth into a country festival? That GOAT accent! :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Last fall? He's still the most over face on the roster.


I guess that's why Brock is the babyface in the main event picture leading into SummerSlam.

My mistake...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the hell? Never in my years of watching WWE would I have ever thought I would see Kane with a I-Watch.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That product placement fucking lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Apple watch? REALLY? **Goes to bed**


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Didn't the Rock do the same shit over 15 years, but with Rolex's? 

Rollins is cheap :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jamie Noble has never had a watch. 

Kane wants an Apple-Mask..

Mercury just wants his two front teeth for Christmas...



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Damn right, give him a hand"

:lmao

A vacation to Hawaii?

:lmao

WTF is going on?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Now this motherfucker is The Price is Right.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is TRASH. 

Rollins time is up as champ. I can't anymore.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, this promo is so corny and awkward, it's funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"That's for me" hahaha.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Kane goes Hawaiian, like that cancelled *Beetlejuice* sequel.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TROPICAL KANE


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I guess that's why Brock is the babyface in the main event picture leading into SummerSlam.
> 
> My mistake...


No worries. It's good to learn from your mistakes.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

"You deserve it" chants needed


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He gets a vacation? lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rollins treating the Authority like he treats his side-chicks.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't know. I thought WWE would give us a random surprise. Silly man.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

somebody interrupt this please, it's too funny but it's fucking ridiculous lol.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane Appreciation Night on Monday Night Rollins!


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Well this is certainly interesting:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good lord what am I watching :lmao 

Kanes going on vacation.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

This opening segment is..... something.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't have enough palms on my face...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please make this crap stop its not entertaining at all


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

What the hell is this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao im cracking up


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Man, I love this segment. It might be bad, but I;m having a great time with it :lol:


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations Kane you deserve it


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember when these opening segments were entertaining? Me neither.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I wanna go to hawaii


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rollins is fuckin' amazing :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> an apple watch ad on the opening promo


WWE: Where the only people who are bigger whores than some of the divas are the marketing department


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

This is great :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it's going to be hard for Cena to kiss as much ass as Rollins has in this opening promo. The architect has set the bar pretty damn high.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Woo! Hawaii

Is that Finn balor


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

WTF is happening


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins killin it per usual


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

WHAT IS THIS?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

best segment in years


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is... strange. Corny and hilarious. Seth sounds like a tv show host giving gifts and making ads for companies, pretty glorious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Seth is clearly Oprah-rich with all of these gifts. :vince$


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Hear it's sunny in Hawaii, Kane. Don't burn.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok I was laughing but now I don't know if maybe I should cringe...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

SCUBA KANE


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This segment has made me laugh at least.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Who the fuck thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ, this tag match AGAIN?!?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane speechless, the crowd soundless.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kane on a Vacation?

Thank You Rollins :Cocky


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm This segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Main Event for the ages!!!" as if we haven't seen this 50 times in 6 months :frankielol*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> This is TRASH.
> 
> Rollins time is up as champ. I can't anymore.


This is a dead week in between ppv builds and everyone's about to go to Japan, so they're lazy as hell right now.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Raw is Rollins! Great segment!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Main event for the ages..."

Crowd barely reacts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, cause this a very new and refreshing tag match!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Kane and Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns XXVIII
People Power


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

great classic heel stuff from rollins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Authority vs Reigns/Ambrose *AGAIN *


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I need the Authority to break up. I can't take any more weeks of this.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a feeling Vince is in his private bathroom taking a big shit right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Good guy Seth not done!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I feel like I should hate this segment.... But for some reason I dont


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, this promo needs to end now it's getting awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane on vacation?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I want a Cadillac...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantomdreamer said:


> Who the fuck thought this would be a good idea?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:bryanlol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm enjoying Seth Rollins Price is Right.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Seth should host The Price is Right :ti.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mrs Foley's Baby Boy's Baby Girl!!!

edit, it's not her

Ambrose, trash that fucking car, please.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well they've managed to kill the crowd early


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG, 70s game show music. :sodone


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow this week is a 0/10 show.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

$eth "Shill Shillins" Rollin$


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Raw is product placement!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I feel like I should hate this segment.... But for some reason I dont


Probably because Seth is awesome in this role.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Ok wtf is Drew Carey coming out too?


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

The Price is Rollins.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HEY TNA, GFW, ROH, LUCHA, WHOEVER ELSE, This is your fucking chance to step it the fuck up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Need product placement cuz we lose money. Tons of money on Network. It's free always, why you no sign up? :vince7


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WHOS YOUR CADDDDYY???? :Cocky BE CAREFUL JAMIE BE CAREFUL! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Would have been funny if Brock popped out.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

We, wwe fans, for whatever reason are being punished tonight


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

That beautiful Caddy will be destroyed by the end of the night!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins > Bob Barker


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Rollins could turn a turd in to a lump of gold.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Fucking lol I'm dead


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Noelle Foley at her finest.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh my, this is gold :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Now this motherfucker is The Price is Right.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Noelle Folly! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Okay, when does the Caddy get Brock-Fucked?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe we are watching fucking PRICE IS RIGHT.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"be careful jamie.." this fucking guy lol

'all - leather - interior'


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

You know who likes that engine?

RVD


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Kinda entertaining but this isn't drawing any heat. Fail segment.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This is dragging big time...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:what? What is going on


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

So, where do i sign up to join the Authority?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

The crowd is like "meh."

This is dumb beyond all levels.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that isnt noelle. rofl


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I can hear the crowd dying one by one.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The Brad Rules, Smarkbusters, and The Blitz Team is gonna rip this opening promo to major shreds.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Raw is Product Placements!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Noelle Foley

:mark:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WOW! I'm loving all of this WRESTLING going on here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well I now know that vince wrote this segment, feels 80's.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar should run it over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He should have gotten them a clown car full of vanilla midgets!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This has to be Triple H's response to the IWC crying(rightfully) about commercial breaks by literally putting commercial breaks IN Raw's opening segment. 

Rawception.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kane :ha:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That fucking Hawaiian music again. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Mick Foley's daughter could get it though :banderas*


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Seth is my new favourite superstar


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Still have to wait 2 months for football :kobefacepalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is totally cringe-worthy.

The only thing that would save this, is if Rollins stole all that shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jaime is back!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

This is awesome


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Noble looks like he's in legit pain.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no and it just got worse


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

When does this extended infomercial finish and when does Raw start?

Big Show's music hits... astonishing lack of reaction.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> We, wwe fans, for whatever reason are being punished tonight


Just tonight?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

and HERE COMES SHOW to ruin the whole fucking thing fml


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

As if this segment needed to get anymore cringe...now Show. :deandre


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And that's it?


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

FACEPALM


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is gold :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That was a great segment for all the wrong reasons. Im glad more people enjoyed it then hated it. Some need to lighten up and have fun


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Show. OMG it gets worse


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Show looks more and more like king kong bundy as each week passed


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well it's the BIG SHOW to make thing "EXCITING!!!!!!!!"


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Back in the day, you could do corny segments like this, because there were great personalities to carry it i.e., Rock, Austin, Foley, etc. This shit is a huge bore with Rollins, and I'm a fan of Rollins.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

....and now we get the big show :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That shit was so weird and unexpected. Good to have something different once in a while, though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*

How could this segment get any better (worse) have Big Shoe come out

Wait Big Shoe vs Henry who is the face and who is the heel? :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noble needs some Confederate plates on that ride!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Let em know baby!" :rollins


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What you guys may not know is Jamie slamming the horn is actually them recording Cesaro's new theme.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

They follow that up with a Big Show vs Mark Henry match.

:ti

Fuck this company.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCKING Big Show vs FUCKING MARK HENRY:lmao:lmao:lmao



*TRASH TV*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Show's lowkey salty as fuck.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That car honking :lol

Gold segment.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

TWO product placements in the 1st 15 minutes in an Authority promo AND Big Show in opening match? This is something.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

JBL is such a trash heel commentator. Watching pay-per-views from 2003/2004 with Jerry Lawler as the heel commentator really makes you realise how trash the current commentary team is.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Show vs Henry lmao.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I tune in for just a second and I see that Big Show vs. Mark Henry is up next. I'm out. :lmao


Fucking Cesaro can't even get a minute.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Mark Henry vs Big Show is announced... "What a way to start Raw!"

Frak you, Vince.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Weird placement.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Mark Henry in the authority would have been better, lol.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Show vs henry what a fresh match up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth Rollins be like..










:rollins


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Show/Henry AGAIN? 

WHYYYYYYY?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> *This segment is totally cringe-worthy.*
> 
> The only thing that would save this, is if Rollins stole all that shit.


Big time lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THAT OPENING SEGMENT WAS TRULY TOP 10 ONE OF THE GOATS, NOT TO MENTION IT COST A FORTUNE! :Cocky


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank God he didn't come out to talk, just performing the match of a lifetime against Henry. It's like Rock vs Hogan! Let's do this!


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Can't believe it's Henry vs Show, definite MotY candidate icoming :mark: :fpalm:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

What a great way to start RAW MAGGLE! :jbl


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> FUCKING Big Show vs FUCKING MARK HENRY:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> *TRASH TV*


at least we are getting that shit out of the way early in the day


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well this RAW is off to a cheesy, awkward, start with a shit match to follow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

WTH just happen? LOL


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is Jamie going to honk that horn all night?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Big Show looks more and more like king kong bundy as each week passed


I wish, he will never be as menacing as the walking condominium.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The only way this upcoming segment is watchable is if Big Show and Henry are on commentary. Unfortunately for us...


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Can i be run over by that Cadillac so i don't have to sit through Big Slow vs Mark Henry?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Seth Rollins be like..


Lmao


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hooooonk.....Hooooonk....Hooooonk :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That is as lame as anything in wrestling


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#MondayNightRollins is trending on Twitter.

:mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I forgot just what a slog Raw is... with the billion commercials, the awful matches, the stupid finishes, the pointless segments that never get paid off.

It's been 20 minutes and i'm about ready to check out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn, that was like an old Let's Make a Deal weird ass 70's show. Vince was hitting the bottle early today, it seems!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't wait to look at the reviews from wrestling podcasts and YouTube channels for that opening segment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought they were setting up Lesnar Vs Kane for the Japan Special. Guess not. 
It's Kofi Kingston according the dirt sheets. 

Jeebus! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Re-using storylines:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Big Show looks more and more like king kong bundy as each week passed


LMAO I USED TO HAVE THAT TOY. IM PRETTY SURE ITS SOMEWHERE IN MY PARENTS BASEMENT. :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

To be honest what Seth Rollins did wasn't heelish at all. It actually makes me like him more. Everyone likes a guy that gives away expensive stuff for free.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i'd take another ten minutes of the rollin$ is right over show vs henry

YOU all wanted it to end, this is what you get. hope you're happy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> To be honest what Seth Rollins did wasn't heelish at all. It actually makes me like him more. Everyone likes a guy that gives away expensive stuff for free.


Yeah but the only reason he is giving away those gifts is so those guys have his back.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Fat slow vs henry now we have miz on commentary wtf did we do to deserve this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not sure if Henry is a heel or face...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Re-using storylines:


I forgot the part where Rollins gave Kane a portrait of himself or where Rolex watches were given.

Or are you suggesting wrestling never rehash any storylines?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Big Show and Mark Henry have a combined face/heel turn count of over 9000.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eat 'em up eat 'em
just a snack just a snack


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

And the crowd goes "uhhhh."


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

somebody gonna get they shirt wet

somebody gonna get they lunch ate


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

I tried to like it but wwe has killed my sense of humor. I feel like that segment was better suited later in the show. & now there's Bigshow vs Mark Henry to further kill what's left of the crowd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am cooking dinner, RAW better not put me to sleep, lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn, that was like an old Let's Make a Deal weird ass 70's show. Vince was hitting the bottle early today, it seems!


Problem is that Vince probably still thinks it's the 1970s.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Big Show makes jogging arm motions at Mark Henry's stomach.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Henry came back 2 weeks ago as a face...then turned heel the following night...and is now a face again after another 2 weeks...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Show vs Mark Henry? Is this 2015 or 2002?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So that's the reason we are seeing Big Shoe vs Henry. Damn I was pretty sure the reason was:

Because Fuck You, that's why - :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Henry looks like he'd be awesome to cuddle with.

Don't even need a mattress.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This should have main evented. :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Job Henry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least it was short.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AND MERCIFULLY IT'S OVER :jr


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

henry going for that world record


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Big Show squashed Henry. WTF?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Great finish! Now, if Show jobs to Ryback, this program will actually make sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mark henry got squashed lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miz on commentary :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some "match" that was.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is... Is Miz trying to audition for a commentator role?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

The Miz is off a pill.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Was that Miz on commentary lol.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Henry came back 2 weeks ago as a face...then turned heel the following night...and is now a face again after another 2 weeks...


WWE logic :vince$


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just put Raw on and its Big Show v Mark Henry 
:kobefacepalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Henry putting over Big Show in 2015. Yes that really happened. Big Show looking strong!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

This IC title feud is actually entertaining :lmao

They're getting decent mic time and all guys seem to be trying to get the best they can out of it, refreshing to see considering the 3 involved


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hate how there is always a magical invisible brick wall that keeps Wrestler X to go after Wrestler Y after he attacks him and runs off.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Five star classic we've just witnessed.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Gold opening segment and Miz on commentary :lol - bonus marks for the opening 30 minutes.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Miz will win at Battleground


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah but the only reason he is giving away those gifts is so those guys have his back.


Well they could of did that better because it seemed like he was REWARDING them for last week. He should of been like "if you guys have my back tonight I'' give you surprise"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CoverD said:


> WWE logic :vince$


Word.

brb Botchamania


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Well they could of did that better because it seemed like he was REWARDING them for last week. He should of been like "if you guys have my back tonight I'' give you surprise"


After taking down Brock, I'd say they deserved an award, tbh. Kayfabe wise, of course.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I'm guessing nobody sees the commercial for Raw next week in Chicago. They most definitely told me the main event for next week...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mark Henry vs the Big Slow.....I am thankful I'm still awake....shit! Miz vs Ryback....All right, I'm actively looking for something else to watch now


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

You know Raw is off to a slow start when a Ryback/Miz match has been the best segment thus far :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Man, the RAW thread is so slow lately. Just a reflection of the ass product I suppose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz has won the IC title 4 times? That's kind of sad you don't remember any of those.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I kinda enjoyed this segment. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

At least Ryback managed to get this crowd back on board. Guess people just want to see Miz and Big Show get their asses kicked ... I know I do lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah but the only reason he is giving away those gifts is so those guys have his back.


Haven't those same guys proven their incompetence time and time again? Why would he want them back?

So, because of last week, we're supposed to forget the last several months where they've been glorified jobbers? Not only did you not get them over as competent heels, you made Brock look weak. For nothing.

Did I get all that right or am I using too much of my brain?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like Miz has passed out following his drug binge.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry, nobody wants to time your suplex, big guy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TNA's first match from Slammiversary is going to be better than anything on Raw tonight. Sucks huh?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I need to stop watching this shit, but I CAN'T.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> After taking down Brock, I'd say they deserved an award, tbh. Kayfabe wise, of course.


I know they would deserve an award that's why I didn't think it was heelish. He is paying back his friends for their loyalty.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah yes, tonight is already becoming shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not to late folks


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

This is the first Ryback match I've seen in a while. Still getting those Goldberg chants I see.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Henry came back 2 weeks ago as a face...then turned heel the following night...and is now a face again after another 2 weeks...


Comes down to


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Man, the RAW thread is so slow lately. Just a reflection of the ass product I suppose.



JBL's Brown Suit is the appropriate color (Y)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> I know they would deserve an award that's why I didn't think it was heelish. He is paying back his friends for their loyalty.


Meh, they are a heel group. Nothing wrong with heels "being nice" to other heels. Been going on forever.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

WWE just doesn't give a shit anymore do they?

"Fuck it, they'll watch anything".


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rooting for Miz in this feud. Yeah I said it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Miz has won the IC title 4 times? That's kind of sad you don't remember any of those.


Exactly. Just like how they mention Barrett is a 5 time IC Champion. You're like wut? a)You don't remember, b)He's still a mid-card geek after winning the IC title FIVE TIMES?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> JBL's Brown Suit is the appropriate color (Y)


:HA



Headliner said:


> Exactly. Just like how they mention Barrett is a 5 time IC Champion. You're like wut? a)You don't remember, b)He's still a mid-card geek after winning the IC title FIVE TIMES?


Wonder if they're counting that one day title reign Miz had when he won the IC title at Mania 29 kick-off. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> WWE just doesn't give a shit anymore do they?
> 
> *"Fuck it, they'll watch anything".*


This is what happens when you have no competition for nearly a decade and a half. The days of trying really hard and pouring your heart into the product are long, long gone.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Spot calling


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This thread dies more each week. Seriously, people are finding other things to do.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Battleground... WWE's only "C" PPV.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Miz looks like a baby Alex Riley


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What was the point of this match? :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's going to outthink them by losing on purpose? 

OK JBL. If you say so.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is what happens when you have no competition for nearly a decade and a half. The days of trying really hard and pouring your heart into the product are long, long gone.


Like you say, it's been like that for a decade and a half yet people still find a way to moan.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't know why I'm bothering


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a waste of time. It'd be one thing if they did it every one in a while but it seems like they do that every week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Legit gonna start studying for my GMAT exam instead of watching RAW.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Not to late folks


Two days brotha...two days


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcran said:


> This thread dies more each week. Seriously, people are finding other things to do.


Can you fucking blame them?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OMG! We get Rollins/Kane vs Ambrose/Reigns AGAIN! hahahahahaha


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Meh, they are a heel group. Nothing wrong with heels "being nice" to other heels. Been going on forever.


Either way the segment lacked heat. It came off hokey.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Some of you are surprised it is shit lol, I mean pre show you were all expecting this so. Show just started got the mid carders out of the way. Opening Segment was good, the chick looked like Keibler for some reason.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Running away from the ring should be the equivalent of giving up, hence equal to submitting or tapping out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ant Man-Ant got no time for dat!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Either way the segment lacked heat. It came off hokey.


It was a hokey segment. That's definitely what they were going for. The Price is Right feel gave that a way. Not every segment has to be a "I HATE YOU and I'M BETTER THAN YOU" segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Panzer said:


> OMG! We get Rollins/Kane vs Ambrose/Reigns AGAIN! hahahahahaha


Now that is some cutting edge, innovative booking. How fresh is that?


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Horrible start to Raw....


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> I need to stop watching this shit, but I CAN'T.



They make addicting on purpose


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CommercialMania Runnin' Wild

Let me Sell Ya Something Brother

:hogan2


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm smellin' a shitty Raw tonight, Maggle.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Some of you are surprised it is shit lol, I mean pre show you were all expecting this so. Show just started got the mid carders out of the way. Opening Segment was good, the chick looked like Keibler for some reason.



The chick is Mick Foley's Daughter


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Can you fucking blame them?


That's just it..I can't blame them at all. I've been leaving it myself the past few weeks and will probably be leaving again in a few minutes. This product has gotten stale, predictable and flat out boring. 

We could all have a lawsuit against WWE for First degree Brain Slaughter...

and oh look, the Bellas...that's it, I'm out.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

I was anticipating Raw a little earlier today, but 6:55 hit & I just don't feel like watching it.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey guys at least your comments are more entertaining then the show lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Show just picked up the Boss Nikki Bella just showed up .


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Should i start watching or go to sleep?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:wall

Someone pry my eyes away from the tv.

I always considered myself a sadist but I must have some masochist in me if I'm still watching this product.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Like you say, it's been like that for a decade and a half yet people still find a way to moan.


I hate to break this to you, but people eventually get tired of moaning and stop watching. That's precisely what I did.

I'm done. I haven't spent a dime on WWE in a year. I haven't sat through an entire Raw in ages. In fact, i'm probably not even going to make it through this show.

I'm here to basically entertain myself while mocking a product that isn't worth anyone's time. I'm not actually angry anymore. I just don't care.

Frankly, I miss visiting this forum a thousand times more than I miss watching Raw.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Alright, checking again to see if things have gotten better...


Divas? Aaaand I'm gone again.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

When are they gonna call up a nxt diva? The current crop is very boring


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait so Brie uses the X-Factor for her finisher now?!?!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

John Bella Layfield, y'all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Piss break. Least they're getting this over with early in the show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :HA
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if they're counting that one day title reign Miz had when he won the IC title at Mania 29 kick-off. :lmao


Just looked and they count it. :mj4


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Ant Man-Ant got no time for dat!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


The ridiculous Antman movie is proof people will watch anything made by Marvel.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Paige is an angel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what a joke Nikki Bella is the 2nd longest reigning Divas champion


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well i've already made it longer than i did last week. Lets see how much longer i can hold on.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

We need some life in this thread. I know...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Paige is on the show tonight so BellaFox are heels tonight

:ha


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not one to tune out of Raw but this one has Smackdown vibes. I'll watch tomorrow without adverts if there's anything noteworthy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, going to watch the old D'Jango on El Rey Network instead. It's a spaghetti western I've never seen but always heard about. It's not that Jamie Fox junk from a few years ago but one from around 1966.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Just looked and they count it. :mj4


Good fucking god, that's...so sad. :mj2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Have they given any reason as to WHY alicia is with the bellas?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Paige has the best lil tummy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A divas match goes past commerical? They really must not have anything on tap tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial break during a diva's match.

:ti

Yeah, that'll hold the viewer's attention.

:ti


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I hate to break this to you, but people eventually get tired of moaning and stop watching. That's precisely what I did.
> 
> I'm done. I haven't spent a dime on WWE in a year. I haven't sat through an entire Raw in ages. In fact, i'm probably not even going to make it through this show.
> 
> ...


That's fine. So you watch a television show you don't like and come on a forum about said show to moan about it?


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Wonder when we see the Rhodes brothers again?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

A break during a divas match. Do they expect anyone to stick around. :mj4


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

virus21 said:


> We need some life in this thread. I know...


Damn! Glad I got laid earlier.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I hate to break this to you, but people eventually get tired of moaning and stop watching. That's precisely what I did.
> 
> I'm done. I haven't spent a dime on WWE in a year. I haven't sat through an entire Raw in ages. In fact, i'm probably not even going to make it through this show.
> 
> ...


^This, I've had it too. And all I'll miss is the forum as well. You guys got me through some really shitty Raws in the past, but since I get ROH on DestAmerica now, this crap just isn't worth wasting my time on.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a joke Nikki Bella is the 2nd longest reigning Divas champion



I agree. Nikki should be the longest reigning Divas champion in history. Not A.J.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

This thread isn't dead. There are tons of people viewing it, just not commenting.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

What actually happens in the 4 minute break between some entrances like the Big Show and Henry match? Does Big Show just walk around the ring?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> what a joke Nikki Bella is the 2nd longest reigning Divas champion


No more a joke then AJ's reign..


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> What actually happens in the 4 minute break between some entrances like the Big Show and Henry match? Does Big Show just walk around the ring?


If you downloaded the WWE App, you'd see.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The idea that Sasha, Becky, Charlotte and Bayley are going to be called up to the main roster and join this "Divas division" makes me angry and depressed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree. Nikki should be the longest reigning Divas champion in history. Not A.J.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> We need some life in this thread. I know...


fugggg


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Have they given any reason as to WHY alicia is with the bellas?


Well, it was either be with the ratchet ass black girls and go no where, or be the black friend of the Bellas since they run the division, and think the Bellas actually like you when in reality they can't stand your nappy headed ass. 

Lose lose for Fox.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> What actually happens in the 4 minute break between some entrances like the Big Show and Henry match? Does Big Show just walk around the ring?


He catches his breath.

Can't blame him though, that ramp is like fifty feet.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Was that blonde that girl in the crowd in Rock and Foleys 99 Rumble match, damn she grew up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had a local commercial for the SD taping on Aug 18th in Green Bay, advertised main event

Ambrose/Reigns/Orton vs Rollins/Kane/Sheamus

:eyeroll


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't think I can watch this much longer.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> That's fine. So you watch a television show you don't like and come on a forum about said show to moan about it?


The fun is in the people, not the show itself.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This...is gonna be a long ass night.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

This RAW is absolutely terrible so far. I mean BAD.

45 mins in:
- Long Authority heel promo with Hawaii music and then nothing happens.
- Big Show vs. Mark Henry?
- Miz vs. Ryback? Ends in a countout?
- Now a divas match with a commercial

I guarantee the entire casual audience has tuned out by now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Erik. said:


> If you downloaded the WWE App, you'd see.


Not anymore, the second screen went the way of Tout.
:Out


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> What actually happens in the 4 minute break between some entrances like the Big Show and Henry match? Does Big Show just walk around the ring?


From going to a few live shows, both a couple RAWs, a Smackdown, and a PPV, yeah...that's about it.

Just stand there or pace the ring while they show adverts on the titantron or leave promo codes for tickets for the next show in that city.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm so very tired of Paige..hate her character..whatever her character is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Comes down to


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Say what you want about TNA, but the first 45 minutes of Slammiversary was more sports-entertaining than the first 45 minutes of RAW tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Anyone want more gifs?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

A commercial break in a Diva's match? That's like Inception.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charlotte, Sasha Banks and maybe Bayley should be the ones helping Paige out. Good way to bring them onto the main roster.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid divas match but Nikki "The Boss" Bella needs to get involved .


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I don't think I can watch this much longer.


I think it's time to go drop a Cena off in the pool before I fall asleep holding it..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've still got 15 minutes before D'Jango comes on. Seriously, you guys ever check out the El Rey Network? Martial Arts movies, Spaghetti Westerns...stuff I've never seen before. 

Of course, at 10 when it's over, I'm watching the Making of the Mob in New York. It's pretty damned interesting if you're into real gangster stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Since no one will do it, I volunteer to do the come on, Alicia action.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ah yes, tonight is already becoming shit.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Charlotte, Sasha Banks and maybe Bayley should be the ones helping Paige out. Good way to bring them onto the main roster.


If anything Sasha will be a Bella heel. Can't see her with Paige at all. Paige will get paired up with Becky Lynch.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

At this rate, looks like i'm just staying for KO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alicia is a disaster. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How did Paige steal one when she is way better lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

PAIGEYYYY


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Alicia Fox impressed me there. Decent match.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Good divas match


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Nothing was stopping Alicia from simply lifting her shoulder lol.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki mark, but glad Paige wan.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The best thing about that match was how sweaty they got.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First Paige win in a long time. DAT Punishment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YOU GO, GIRL!*
(Dat crawl was nice too. )


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RAW is being boring

WWE shop is currently being more excited:

Dean Ambrose fans: two news shirts

How many shirts WWE released of him this past month?
Seven? Eight?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Paige steals one!" It's not stealing; it's in her house.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Crowd were in to that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige is just unreal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> I'm so very tired of Paige..hate her character..whatever her character is.


Honestly as shit as her character is, what bothers me even more is her shit work ethic and laziness. She's degraded to below both Bellas, Natalya, Alicia Fox, and at times even Naomi and Summer Rae. Just, so lazy in the ring, doesn't even apply the PTO properly anymore, sells like ass, just...no.

Can't believe she's degraded this much.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

where's this Paige/Bella feud going?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige evicts Alicia from her house. :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Expect several GIF images for that brief crawl that Paige did.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was such a weak pin:lmao

Alicia could have kicked out so easy.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

shitty roll up


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Solid divas match but Nikki "The Boss" Bella needs to get involved .


Quick question, how have you managed to do 1000 posts in 1 month?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Has Alicia ever gone over Paige? I mean ever?? They fought so many times and she never won.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Paige is a star


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Charlotte, Sasha Banks and maybe Bayley should be the ones helping Paige out. Good way to bring them onto the main roster.


They should make a diva's four horsewomen


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Dat Cena pop


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

CeNa is here! Sing it DC!


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

They've been promoting that crappy Terminator movie like every week since Wrestlemania..


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hope that wasn't supposed to rhyme


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate that motherfucker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn that man just brings out so much hatred in me.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Please god no not this fucking clown


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The bellas got out quick before cena go tout. Guess gotta maintain that kayfabe haha. IS this live?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Cena's little monologue


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Henry/Big Slow 
Miz/Ryback
Bellas...
and now this shit....

Screw it, last 10 minutes before the movie I'm watching south park or something.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best segment of the show incoming! Bring out Owens!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"John Cena Sucks" :trips9


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Maybe it's Cesaro. :mj2


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Samoa Joe


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

john Cena is getting more hate in DC than the Supreme Court..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Open Challenge to save this show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Finn Balor please. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lulz Tough Enough. A show where Reigns should be a contestant. :ti


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If only Swagger answered the US title challenge. I'd ACTUALLY look at the tv. 

Ooooor Cesaro could. I'd be all for that. Far more likely than WWE to stop shitting on Swagger and Cesaro wasn't on Superstars so he's free for a match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is Cena doing an open challenge if Owens is challenging him for the belt?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bully Demsey and Roman Reigns two green as wrestlers trying to train the TE newbies LOL


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

nice ass on fox


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

..Reigns..really..show is a joke.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the hell can Babygurl teach tough enough people about wrestling:lol


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Good match, but do something with Alicia ffs. She's better than jobbing every week.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Time for Owens hopefully.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good a reason not to watch TE this week, as I needed another :lol


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> Has Alicia ever gone over Paige? I mean ever?? They fought so many times and she never won.


Think she was the first one to beat Paige. In the U.K too...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige is so fn over. that was a good divas match. One of the best this year on the MR


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Irrelevant said:


> Open Challenge to save this show.


:lol love it!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> "John Cena Sucks" :trips9







:dance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Fandangohome said:


> Quick question, how have you managed to do 1000 posts in 1 month?


I have? haha I don't know dedication to my craft . I guess you could call me the John Cena of the wrestling forum.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Roman Reigns gonna teach them how to have DA LOOK :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

In fact, it will probably be Balor to hype up the Tokyo show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This shits so bad even I'm excited to see Cena.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They should make a diva's four horsewomen


That would be pretty based.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige is so fn over. that was a good divas match. One of the best this year on the MR


Nikki Mark. But your right Paige is so over. I critisize her, but that was one of one of her best matches since she returned.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta say, what the actual fuck was up with Cena with that little monologue on top of the ramp? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It was a hokey segment. That's definitely what they were going for. The Price is Right feel gave that a way. Not every segment has to be a "I HATE YOU and I'M BETTER THAN YOU" segment.


I didn't say it had to be an I hate you promo. Seth is not taken seriously as a heel because of hokey shit like this. This got zero reaction from the crowd because it was lame. No one won from that segment. For your info you insecure fanboy- I like Seth Rollins, not saying the segment is bad because of him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Roman Reigns talking to those guys like he's a legend of the business. I can still smell the Similiac behind your ears so pipe down.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

WE STILL HAVE 2 HOURS TO GO?

fml


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*



3ku1 said:


> I have? haha I don't know dedication to my craft . I guess you could call me the John Cena of the wrestling forum.



Sorry that distinction is already taken :cena

But I am willing to relinquish the title if you really want it :lol


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

1 cookie for anyone who predicts the challenger


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Next week on Raw!!

We had Mark Henry vs the Big Slow last week, THIS week we get Big Slow Vs Mark Henry! imagine the turnaround!

Instead of Miz vs Ryback, we'll have Ryback vs Miz!

One of the Bellas vs Paige, we haven't thrown darts at the booking board to see which one yet.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens in the house!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

KaineSpawnX said:


> "Paige steals one!" It's not stealing; it's in her house.


Well this is the Bella's World so it is stealing.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Nikki Mark. But your right Paige is so over. I critisize her, but that was one of one of her best matches since she returned.


Thanks bud. still think Paige vs Nikki at mitb was better but this was good too.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

KO for commentary.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay I love Owens, but can we fucking have someone actually answer the challenge or no??? Like, fucking STOP. It's the same formula over and over again, stop.



Omega_VIK said:


> Why is Cena doing an open challenge if Owens is challenging him for the belt?


He did it when Rusev was feuding with him as well.

Doesn't really matter, it's just to fill up time and that's if someone even answers the challenge. And if they do, they'll job and Owens will beat up Cena or interfere.

Edit: Or WWE will be fucking stupid and have Owens vs Cena randomly on RAW when they're already milking it for four fucking PPVs.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

wens2


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

And this fat fuck comes out to kill the crowd. Yaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yess


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this will end in DQ


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm glad it's not Balor because my ovaries might have exploded.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wait what the hell is happening.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time for some Owens' Vintage Heel Work wens2


----------



## Sweettre15 (Feb 27, 2014)

Definitely an entertaining non PPV/WWE Main Event match for the divas between Paige and Fox just now.

Some are most likely going to hate just because but that's par for the course here. Either way, both girls looked good tonight and the crowd was into it


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIIIIIIT HOLY SHI HOMRHOODHOOEZHONAEOIHIONA EO YES OWENS


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well here's your MOTN


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

I thought KO was gonna go to commentary.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Wait, my body is not ready for this Vince. You should have warned me to prepare..


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Watertaco said:


> And this fat fuck comes out to kill the crowd. Yaaaaaaaaay.



Expect he got a huge pop so....


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Owens is gonna troll us and go on commentary.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

How does this sell the PPV?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Owens, master heel.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kevin Owens does the same shit every week dudes already getting old


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSS

CESARO!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Cesero heel now


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FUCKING CALLED IT I SAID CESARO MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

OH!!! Cesaro!!! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

STEEN sticking up for CESARO!!!

Dat Indy Connection!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Even better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro stay getting washed by Cena.:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh fuck yassss. Cena/Cesaro never disappoints.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, Kevin Owens bailed out of the match again. What does that make 3 times now? 


Oh hey! Cesaro has something to do!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Kevin Owens does the same shit every week dudes already getting old


Much like Cena


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens on commentary I can't complain. I wanted a promo from him but ehh...never thought he was taking the challenge up ever


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Good, it's Cesaro.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A :cesaro/wens2 team in the future...

:fingerscrossed


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least we get a good match and Owens trolling the crowd.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

And here comes the stale Swiss man. To crickets. 

This show.......


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Guess I was right lol. KO is great on commentary.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

THANK YOU JESUS


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:wee-beyCena-Cesaro


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

cena/cesaro always put on great matches. :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cesaro needs to lose that face mask look. 
F'n looks like an ISIS pussy. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

THE SWWWWWINNNGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:



ShadowKiller said:


> Maybe it's Cesaro. :mj2





NotTheRealOwen said:


> 1 cookie for anyone who predicts the challenger



GIMME THAT COOKIE MUTHAFUKA


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, the worst part about Kevin Owens finally getting called up.. I can't actually hear any of his mic time! Have to keep it muted because of Cena and never get to hear any of it.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

PirateMonkE said:


> Owens is gonna troll us and go on commentary.


Called it.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

ISIS Cesaro


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Didn't Cesaro dislike Owens last week? Now they're buds? I'm so confused


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens bailing out of the match again...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro with that zero response lol. And ppl wonder why he is not getting pushed... Owens is just gold, he can do the same thing every damn week because he Is Keven Damn Owens.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> Owens is gonna troll us and go on commentary.


I liked it haha, chicken shit heel move like Rollins....except just mind screwing as he'll back it up at Battleground.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro looking like Shino Aburame from Naruto. :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oh boy...Cesaro jobs to Cena again!!!!










Vince is just parading him out here to appease the workrate marks.*


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

lol i love all the cena haters


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, if only Cesaro had a snowball's chance in Hell of winning...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

chosequin said:


>


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cena vs. Cesaro...this should be good. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Could they crap on Cesaro anymore? Like anyone will be excited for this after that...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena-Cesaro always have great chemistry


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a fan of them having Owens bail on Cena again. Awful.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

One of these days Swagger will answer the US open challenge, right?

RIGHT?!?!


No, never.

Leave me here to drown in my tears as my favorite's career ends. :cry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This might be a MOTY candidate(top 10)..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> And here comes the stale Swiss man. To crickets.
> 
> This show.......


It must really sting for you the reality is Owens and Cesaro are a billion times more talented then the Celtic albino


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice slam by the Swiss superman!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

And the same LETS GO CENA/CENA SUCKS. Every. Fucking. Second.

Can we get a new chant for Cena guys? Better yet, stop referencing his presence?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Reigns on Tough Enough? Don't they realize that makes it *less likely* i'll watch?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens ignoring what Byron said...

He is just like most of us wens2


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Slaysaro!!!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> One of these days Swagger will answer the US open challenge, right?
> 
> RIGHT?!?!
> 
> ...


When was the last time he was even on TV?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is such a douche. I love it :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro has the perfect head shape for a shaved head. It's...amazing, really.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Owens being a real dick on the stick


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Hes being such a d!ck to Byron


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro lookin good. Hittin that gym even more with this down time on Raw haha


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Cesaro with that zero response lol. And ppl wonder why he is not getting pushed... Owens is just gold, he can do the same thing every damn week because he Is Keven Damn Owens.


While Owens is better, let's not forget Cesaro was getting response two years ago around WM and a little after. Until they put him with Heyman and booked him very poorly.

So it's not like Cesaro has never had a response. He has, WWE just hurt him with their booking.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Off to watch How it's Made reruns.
To all a good night and Peace!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Waiting for Cena's devastating shoulder blocks


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> When was the last time he was even on TV?


Smackdown a few weeks ago where Barrett squashed him.

I know his career is done, but I always idiotically get my hopes up he'll pop up on RAW, even just to get squashed.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

KO makes Byron his bitch every time he does commentary LOL.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ffs. Cole cutting Owens off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens needs to do commomtary for the whole show


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Another Commercial :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens is gold, he just has a rebuttle for everything. Telling Byron do his job, and commentate the match. I agree I thought Cena was more disrespectful then what OWens did. Oh you made it kid, like he needs you to tell him that. He is not going to be all Rock and let you raise his hand, like the babyface jobber he became..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> I didn't say it had to be an I hate you promo. Seth is not taken seriously as a heel because of hokey shit like this. This got zero reaction from the crowd because it was lame. No one won from that segment. For your info you insecure fanboy- I like Seth Rollins, not saying the segment is bad because of him.


Way to swtich your argument. First it was because "a heel was being nice to other heels" which is the worst logic there is. And now it's because of "hokey" shit. Pick an argument and stick with it because you are all over the place and make zero sense. Nit-picking on a heel being nice to his stable-mates?

:ti :ti :ti

unkout


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Off to watch How it's Made reruns.
> To all a good night and Peace!


I would go after this match, bruh. Cena/Cesaro always delivers.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> It must really sting for you the reality is Owens and Cesaro are a billion times more talented then the Celtic albino


Could not care less about Cesaro. Watching Cesaro is like eating stale french bread with tap water.

Owens though? A fat clown.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Cesaro a heel :wtf2 he seems to be wrestling like one.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

If Owens would powerbomb cole it'd nearly as good as lesnar fling his shoe off


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I hope the fake colonel sanders answers the open challenge next week


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> Could not care less about Cesaro. Watching Cesaro is like eating stale french bread with tap water.
> 
> Owens though? A fat clown.


The butt hurt is real the only clown is the guy in your avatar


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

How Vince can't see money in Cesaro.. I will never work it out. Put him in the IC title mix and maybe Ryback will have someone who can make him look good for once.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Owens being a real dick on the stick


He's got "Irritating douchebag who has a point" down to a science.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro has the perfect head shape for a shaved head. It's...amazing, really.


Cesaro's entire body is awe worthy AF. If he didn't keep skipping leg day, my god!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cappi said:


> How Vince can't see money in Cesaro.. I will never work it out. Put him in the IC title mix and maybe Ryback will have someone who can make him look good for once.


Cesero is everything Vince wishes Reings was
Go figure


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Might Guy said:


> Is Cesaro a heel :wtf2 he seems to be wrestling like one.


Anyone wrestling Cena plays heel anyway to allow some Hulking Up moments, which is essentially Cena's gimmick at this point.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Watertaco said:


> Could not care less about Cesaro. Watching Cesaro is like eating stale french bread with tap water.
> 
> Owens though? A fat clown.


ut with that nonsense


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

MAGGLE IS VERY EXCITED AFTER THE BREAK!


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

YOU CANT SEE HIM


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

How do I watch during commercials I got the app it doesn't have the option from what I can tell. Feeling stupid help.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Totally missed that stunner.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

When is Owens interfering?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro dominates during break hahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did Cena even get Cesaro's head?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow why is the crowd so good?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

And Cesaro gets no reactions? Fuck off Vince.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw, I hate that springboard stunner


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That stunner needs to go. Good lordy its soo ugly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, we see Cesaro kick out of it and then Owens says he kicked out of it. 

So the Springboard Stunner is useless? Right?


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cesero is everything Vince wishes Reings was
> Go figure


I stupidly thought that Austin's public endorsement on the podcast was going to see him pushed. He's so over with the crowd when they let him loose. His lack of push, makes no sense at all.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens " Do you have a cena shirt on their byron?" lol.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro is a f'n beast.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I'm actually marking like a bitch right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha Owens punking Byron.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Springboard botch


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy shit Cesaro threw his ass into another wrestling company.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tricky as it is to pull off, Cena is still Botchamania-bound after slipping up the grip of the springboard stunner. :hayden3

SWISS DEATH! :mark:


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cena fucking flew! Hahaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking love Cesaro.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The springboard stunner is almost as stupid as the superman punch...almost.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't tap Cesaroooo


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Slaysaro is the best.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cappi said:


> How Vince can't see money in Cesaro.. I will never work it out. Put him in the IC title mix and maybe Ryback will have someone who can make him look good for once.


:vince3 I gave him a yodelling gimmick dammit, what more do you people want? That's why Swiss people are not sports entertaining!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro uppercut!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just like that, Cesaro super over. So easy to book him, Vince is clueless.


----------



## dikadeek (Aug 23, 2011)

Has Cena every hit that stunner cleanly? It's botched every time I've witnessed it.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Counter there


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro should have won right there. This is why people hate Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey look Cesaro get all this offense on John Cena , but later on Smackdown his losing to Kofi Kingston in a 8 min match


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Tyson Kidd


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I hate how these matches are so good but they're semi-ruined for me because the outcome is always obvious beforehand.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Swiss superplex!


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Cesaro is strong as shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao at Owens and Bradshaw 

:mark: Cesaroooo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Not quite as good as their match pre-EC in 2014, but not bad either.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly this match isn't as good as there one was last year, at all.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> The butt hurt is real the only clown is the guy in your avatar


To Cesaro's credit, stale french bread is still pretty good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how Cesaro always has these break out performances against Cena and it never leads anywhere for him.:mj4.....................................................:mj2


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Why isn't Cesaro IC Champion?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro is on FIRE!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Way to swtich your argument. First it was because "a heel was being nice to other heels" which is the worst logic there is. And now it's because of "hokey" shit. Pick an argument and stick with it because you are all over the place and make zero sense. Nit-picking on a heel being nice to his stable-mates?
> 
> :ti :ti :ti
> 
> unkout


You can have more than one reason why you don't like segment. It was multiple things. I was saying buying someone else stuff for being loyal is not a very heel thing to do. It's a nice gesture. Just be quiet, have seat, listen, and put your thinking cap on. I know it's hard for you to do all those things at once, but try. For me.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Cesaro is just beast.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is working in all these new moves just to give guys more moves to kick out of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm so sick of the "THIS IS AWESOME!" chant. It's overused trash that's lost all of its meaning. Someone used to have to fly off a balcony through 4 tables to get that chant. Now, a series of chain grappling and submissions is enough to trigger it.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro is such a ridiculous talent and it's a travesty he hasn't been pushed more.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They have great great chemistry.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Why the fuck is Cesaro not being pushed? Everytime I see the guy he's putting on one great match after another. Give the guy a fucking push. I know he's going to lose this match, and that's fine, but start pushing the guy afterwards. Have him go after the IC title and actually start building that title back up to what it should be with Cesaro as the holder.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Straight up Cena needs to take some clean losses. His character is awful without it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Watertaco said:


> To Cesaro's credit, stale french bread is still pretty good.


So you're saying stale irish potatoes are better?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

OBVIOUS fake punch.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

All they have to do is push Cesaro as a wrestler and he'd be over as fuck. How can they not see this?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cesaro is too awesome, he really should've been built up to be a main eventer after last years Mania. The crowd loves when he wrestles :cesaro.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Owens interfere and fuck shit up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This shit right here. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro should be feuding with Brock. Now that is a match of supreme athletic specimens! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> You can have more than one reason why you don't like segment. It was multiple things. I was saying buying someone else stuff for being loyal is not a very heel thing to do. It's a nice gesture. Just be quiet, have seat, listen, and put your thinking cap on. I know it's hard for you to do all those things at once, but try. For me.


It is a heel gesture because he is only doing it so these guys continue to have his back against a monster like Brock. What ridiculous logic. Leave me alone, thanks.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

That was such a terrible sequence of strikes. Missing by about 2 inches each.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Roxinius said:


> So you're saying stale irish potatoes are better?


Potato Salad.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a really high drop kick by Cesaro! Holy crap.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Owens v Cole. Kiss my feet. Mania 32. :vince$


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Lmfao, Owens da gawd.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fuck it, lead this match into a triple threat at Summerslam.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena creates a new move, I think :lol Cesaro still kicks out!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol but Vince doesn't know why Cesaro doesn't connect

Look in the mirror


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cesaro should be feuding with Brock. Now that is a match of supreme athletic specimens!


Please don't fill my head with good booking please. I'm not conditioned for that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Fucking push Cesaro, damnit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Owens about to knock Cole out of his shoes like Brock did. :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro incredible performance. He well lose, but he is accounting for him self really well. Amazing match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does Cena want ANY of his new moves to matter?


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

wow that move was sick i will give cena that


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Canadian Destroyer!?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cesaro is the guy that should be getting Reigns booking, he's just fucking incredible, I could watch him for days.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Because there's no such thing as a wrestler in the WWE.



Fandangohome said:


> All they have to do is push Cesaro as a wrestler and he'd be over as fuck. How can they not see this?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

This match! Wow!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro might be the greatest in ring talent who will never be world champ.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

That leg slam was sick!

Also anyone else get the feeling Owens is jealous of how good this match is?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cenadian Destoyer™


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena always makes me laugh when he's in the ring :lmao But he's trying.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

whats the point of all those power moves if we all know this is ending with a AA?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love that Cena, on the tail end of the career is now pulling out random-ass indy moves.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens "I think John Cena has been watching some of my old matches" HAHAHAHA thank you Owens


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena needs to stop doing that move and the springboard stunner. They both look atrocious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Cena innovative' :cole

Give me a fucking break. Took him five minutes to position and needs a great worker in Cesaro to pull it off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yoshi Tonic!!!! Cena man of at least 8 moves now!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Very good tv match.

There is no chance the main event is even half this good.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> Canadian Destroyer!?


Nah, Yoshi Tonic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Love Cesaro with that Kidd armband.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

TripleG said:


> Does Cena want ANY of his new moves to matter?


Opponent's kick out of Cena's new moves, Cena kicks out of their finisher.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ugh.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love that Cena, on the tail end of the career is now pulling out random-ass indy moves.


This :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Cesaro legit murdering Cena


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Holy fuck cesaro is a great wrestler


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ah terrible ending


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

ANYONE should have submitted after all that offence......


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cesaro wins , LOL now he got a win over Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Never seen Cena kick out at two. :lol fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena with a swinging side slam turned into a modified sitout facebuster and then a leg trap sunset flip powerbomb / Yoshi Tonic. :clap Amazing how going to the mid-card magically results in him showing consistent improvement to his ring work.

+1 to Cesaro for paying tribute to Kidd by adopting the Sharpshooter. bama


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay, this match needs to end. So does RAW. And their previous match was better. I'm also not fond of Cesaro using the Sharpshooter.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was dumb and pointless.

fpalm


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> So you're saying stale irish potatoes are better?


It depends on how you cook em. My mom makes the best potatoes, it depends on how long you boil them, and you have to put in the right amount of tony chachere's.

But not too much seasoning.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wens2 Gawd Heel :lol


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Well at least Cesaro looked strong, shame it won't go anywhere


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Great match.

Nice to see Cesaro protected at least.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Awwwwwww noooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

M88888888888888888888888888888.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I dislike Cena's stale gimmick as much as the next guy, but let's all admit that he's been killing it with this U.S. Title run.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

And that's how Owens gets me to not cheer for him for one night, it's robbing Cesaro.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh look.. an ending that isn't what a number of you were bitching about.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Triple threat at battleground would be amazing!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck you Owens. I just hate that piece of shit. Hope Cena beats him at BG


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

At least Cesaro "won". Now use this match to start pushing him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was Cesaro and Cena's best match. FUCKING DAMN!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love that Cena, on the tail end of the career is now pulling out random-ass indy moves.


Tail end? No..


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Protecting Cesaro in a loss?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Owens gets heel heat, Cena is protected in defeat, the workrate marks got a good match, and Cesaro doesn't eat a pin. Everybody wins.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit Owens you fucking bastard


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow so cesaro really had cena there


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Perfect heat drawing by Owens. Now he can feud with Cesaro after he beats Cena! :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cesaro protected! =O


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Soooooo.... You know how Cena has had an amazing match with pretty much everyone since Wrestlemania? Are people still lying to themselves and saying it's because the guy that he's facing always 'carries him'? Because if anyone has overcome that cliche, surely it's John Cena.

EDIT: Not to mention, both Neville and Cesaro arguably had him beat in the middle of the ring until Owens interfered.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PLEASE PUSH CESARO YOU FUCKING OLD SENILE FUCK.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Owens vs Cesaro planted. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good match, Cesaro didn't get pinned or submit and Owens kept his word.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Cesaro didn't get pinned (not that it'll matter), but that felt like a waste.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Good match. Good finish. Good segment.

This seems like a good a time as any to check out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro made to look strong just so WWE can do fuck all with him. 

Just because WWE books someone strong, especially someone midcard level, doesn't mean anything. Don't get your hopes up, at all, because they'll just fuck 'em over.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> Protecting Cesaro in a loss?


Technically a win by DQ, but yeah.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

At least, Cesaro really looked strong in that match!


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm good with this, if Cesaro turns face. Made him look really stro.. Oh screw it, who am I kidding.. he's just a pawn in this feud and will be facing Ryder on Main Event next week.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Clever way to get heel heat on Owens, have him ruin a great match


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens gets heel heat, Cena is protected in defeat, the workrate marks got a good match, and Cesaro doesn't eat a pin. Everybody wins.*


Cesaro being protected means fuck all tho if nothing comes of this and nothing usually does.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Open Challenge the highlight of the show yet again. No surprise there.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

If anything, this is fantastic for Cesaro because he never lost and he looked like he was going to win before Owens interfered. Also, this could also led to Cesaro demanding a match with Owens when Owens wins the US title.

So if this leads to a Cesaro/Owens feud, then I'm all for it.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was genuinely great, though. Seriously, Cena and Cesaro have amazing chemistry. Mania worthy feud.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh c'mon Cole you knew Cena wasn't going to tap. You've been ultra marking for Cena for 10 years stop it.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Heath V said:


> Tail end? No..


Hes 38. He ain't getting any younger.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

That dude in the front row with the yellow flannel shirt on I know for a fact I have seen him in that same seat at multiple shows this year.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well we know what the US championship feud is going to be when Owens wins it ... i'm just dreaming of these matches between him and Cesaro rn.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> I dislike Cena's stale gimmick as much as the next guy, but let's all admit that he's been killing it with this U.S. Title run.


Did you actually think Vince was going to have any other way?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena is so innovative. Always doing stuff never before tried or seen. Such an innovator. :cena4 :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Tail end? No..


He's a lot closer to the end than the beginning. 


Good match, crap ending. Stop doing it every week and it might mean something one day.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad Cesaro was protected but it will lead to nothing as usual. Cesaro gets in the ring and the crowd loves him, it legit feels like he is a top babyface. They really shit the bed last year. The guy has a ton of potential.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Cesaro looked great. Now if they would just keep the momentum he just built up going..


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Very happy with this ending, Cesaro got protected and technically he won. Great match.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro looking strong.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolph and Lana Go Public?

Live Sex Celebration Confirmed :ziggler2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good ending. Cesaro looks strong, Cena the work horse gets a good match despite the predictable ending. And Owens gets the heat he needs going into BG. Perfect IMO. Problem with Cenas quality matches is the outcomes and results. It's like I have seen this movie before so why should i bother investing.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

"the most talked about budding romance" ... :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

public_sex_real.exe


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Incredible match, TV MOTY so far for me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph and Lana together more like throw a cinder block at my fucking face because this angle is awful and they're awful together and WWE needs to stop wasting tv time with this garbage.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dolph and Lana go public? So did their three previous makeout sessions on PG programming not count or what? :hayden3


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rusev is getting Matt Hardy'd, but this time the storyline is coming first.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Cesaro is the best WRESTLER in the WWE now that Bryan is down and out. Making everything look easy..crisp....excellent psychology...and what a beautiful sharpshooter transition. A great sight in the ring. To try to throw Sheamus and these other yahoos in his league is fucking crazy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great match that ended in the way in it should have.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

why said:


> Hes 38. He ain't getting any younger.


Which tells me he has another 10 plus years to go, if not more. 38 isn't old, he barely hit his prime a few years back.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

CM Pepsi said:


> Cesaro being protected means fuck all tho if nothing comes of this and nothing usually does.


*It won't, and you shouldn't expect it to. Cesaro's job is to show up, have good matches, and make the Superstar they want to push look good. He'll never ascend up the card. He's been in the company for 5 years doing the same shit.*


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It is a heel gesture because he is only doing it so these guys continue to have his back against a monster like Brock. What ridiculous logic. Leave me alone, thanks.


I know it's hard for you. Read my last post again very slowly. You're so pressed. I'm impressed on how pressed you are.


----------



## pizzaman9176 (Mar 5, 2014)

why said:


> Hes 38. He ain't getting any younger.


dude's gonna wrestle til he's rick flair's age.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

why said:


> Hes 38. He ain't getting any younger.


Kane is 48. Still regularly active. Just now possibly being written off for that Hawaiian vacation.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Fuck. Going public in a fucking wrestling show? At least have Lana show more skin if they are doing stupid shit like that. Fuck time filler.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Dolph and Lana together more like throw a cinder block at my fucking face because this angle is awful and they're awful together and WWE needs to stop wasting tv time with this garbage.


I'd rather be in a multi car pile up again than go through this shit. Genuinely .... uggghh.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Cesaro vs Owens at Summerslam please


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> If anything, this is fantastic for Cesaro because he never lost and he looked like he was going to win before Owens interfered. Also, this could also led to Cesaro demanding a match with Owens when Owens wins the US title.
> 
> So if this leads to a Cesaro/Owens feud, then I'm all for it.


I'm all for any push they're giving Cesaro!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Immediate conclusion drawn from that match? The wrong man is IC champion. Cesaro is most worthy. :mark: Another good match but not at the level of Cesaro/Cena from last year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I tuned in because Cesaro... still a stock Cena match with spot by numbers and a finisher kick out. But at least Cesaro is possibly being set up as the guy to feud with Owens when he wins the US title after losing the NXT title to Balor.

Yes, that is the best case scenario. Cesaro again made Cena look silly with his silly mannerisms and poor psychology... I hope we get him and Owens. People have been praising Owens/Cena, but wait til we have two real wrestlers in the ring that know how to sell and use psychology. That match is going to be off the charts.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Dolph and Lana Go Public?
> 
> Live Sex Celebration Confirmed :ziggler2


Given how they kiss it'll be the most awkward sex ever put onto camera.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol After that, we get this going public shit


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

bmp487 said:


> I dislike Cena's stale gimmick as much as the next guy, but let's all admit that he's been killing it with this U.S. Title run.


I'll agree. I don't like him in the big title mix, but I feel like the U.S. Championship to put over younger guys is a great place for him at this point in his career. As fun as it was to see Neville and Zayne compete, they should be in the IC mix.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It won't, and you shouldn't expect it to. *


Nor do I. Sucks as a fan of Cesaro but in the grand scheme of things this means Owens probs loses the NXT Title to Finn and beats Cean again for the US Title so I'm satisfied.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOTY candidate. Why is Cesaro so based..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> I know it's hard for you. Read my last post again very slowly. You're so pressed. I'm impressed on how pressed you are.


Great comeback. Just so everyone knows, a heel being nice to a heel is a strange thing according to this guy, like it hasn't been going on for DECADES.

:ti


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Do people still cheer and chant for Lana? Because if anythings going to stop it.. It's this pathetic storyline with Ziggler. Only good thing is is that it may lead to a good match with Rusev/Ziggler when Rusev's fit to compete.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens gets heel heat, Cena is protected in defeat, the workrate marks got a good match, and Cesaro doesn't eat a pin. Everybody wins.*


:vince3: "No, only I am allowed to win, damn it! Dunn! Get in here and reassure me why my doofus son-in-law should fuck off in regards to pushing this pudgy neckbeard over my Bostonian Adonis!"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I tuned in because Cesaro... still a stock Cena match with spot by numbers and a finisher kick out. But at least Cesaro is possibly being set up as the guy to feud with Owens when he wins the US title after losing the NXT title to Balor.
> 
> Yes, that is the best case scenario. Cesaro again made Cena look silly with his silly mannerisms and poor psychology... I hope we get him and Owens. People have been praising Owens/Cena, but wait til we have two real wrestlers in the ring that know how to sell and use psychology. That match is going to be off the charts.


you are OBSESSED with John Cena lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Incredible match, TV MOTY so far for me.


Bryan/Ziggler from the RAW after Mania was better.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, nothing to watch now. Time to turn off the TV.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I'd rather be in a multi car pile up again than go through this shit. Genuinely .... uggghh.


Jack Swagger better personally come to my house and sit on my face for WWE force feeding us this shit angle with Lana and Dolph.

I deserve it after tolerating this trash.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Springer


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Push Cesaro NOW!

Drooling over a Cesaro Lesnar main event!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully Owens wrestles next week. Him bailing on matches is getting lame for me.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Immediate conclusion drawn from that match? The wrong man is IC champion. Cesaro is most worthy. :mark: Another good match but not at the level of Cesaro/Cena from last year.


But people want to see Big Show and Ryback feuding!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Erik. said:


>


Byron showing loads of passion as usual.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Hopefully Owens wrestles next week. Him bailing on matches is getting lame for me.


He slowly transitions to main roster only next week as he'll be losing his NXT title at the weekend, so hopefully.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> But people want to see Big Show and Ryback feuding!!!!


:nah


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Would kill for a Brock-Cesaro-Owens match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Bryan/Ziggler from the RAW after Mania was better.


That was awesome too, I do think this Cesaro/Cena match was better for now, but that could change down the line.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :vince3: "No, only I am allowed to win, damn it! Dunn! Get in here and reassure me why my doofus son-in-law should fuck off in regards to pushing this pudgy neckbeard over my Bostonian Adonis!"


*
Vince wins by giving Cesaro fans false hope anytime he's in a somewhat relevant match on TV :jericho2. Lets call it what it is: Cesaro was used as a plot device to enhance the Cena and Owens feud, and his fans should be happy that he didn't have to eat a pin in the process.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens gets heel heat, Cena is protected in defeat, the workrate marks got a good match, and Cesaro doesn't eat a pin. Everybody wins.*


Exactly, no wonder it's so well booked. It's cena feud


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I bet they will give away Cesaro vs Owens next week with "you know who jack!" On commentary. I want a slow build please this is a Summerslam match don't waste it next week.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Abisial said:


> Rusev is getting Matt Hardy'd, but this time the storyline is coming first.


- Meh face that still won over a looker? Check.

- Winning over the Internet Wrestling Sports Entertainment Community during a very low point in his career? Check.

- Fat? Check.

Congrats bruh, you hit the trifecta and are officially a seer. :I


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Give Cesaro the IC title now


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Cena the highlight of the night every night

:cena5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fireflies! :vince2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol Bray lowkey talking about Bo. :mj


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Business picking up WYATT!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mr. Wyatt didn't Bo-lieve in Bray.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Instead, Bo was my dads favorite


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bray vs ZZ from new tough enough would be just amazing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 Bray calls Roman the wank pheasant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meanwhile IRS is like "THAT is not my son."


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Your Daddy only cares if you pay your taxes Bray :jericho2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Vince wins by giving Cesaro fans false hope anytime he's in a somewhat relevant match on TV :jericho2. Lets call it what it is: Cesaro was used as a plot device to make Cena look good, and his fans should be happy that he didn't have to eat a pin in the process.*


Kinda backfires though.. the last time he was in the ring with Cena, he looked the main event beast while Cena looked like the goofy midcarder. It happened again tonight and any time Cena has been in the ring with someone like Cesaro, Bryan, Owens, Punk (etc).... his mannerisms and psychology are fully exposed and the match is only dragged up because the other guy either makes up for it enough, or the crowd is into the moment/story enough to give the repetitive Cena spots a pass.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"Look Daddy! I got my wiiiiiiiiiiiings back!" :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I remember when Wyatt cut a debut promo on how he murdered his father. I miss that Wyatt.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IRS threw Bray to the bushes in favor of putting blacks in jail for not paying taxes.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Pedo bear-Wyatt!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock & Austin had to deal with the Corporation and Ministry. But that's all it took to take down Brock. And he is supposed to be a beast.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So Bray is back to being Satan?


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Was I missing something with Byron and Owens? Why does he hate him so much?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bray Rhodes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does Bray LIVE in the Titantron or something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Vince wins by giving Cesaro fans false hope anytime he's in a somewhat relevant match on TV :jericho2. Lets call it what it is: Cesaro was used as a plot device to enhance the Cena and Owens feud, and his fans should be happy that he didn't have to eat a pin in the process.*


Oh I know full well about the writing on the wall regarding that match. I just like taking the piss out of Vince. :I


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucha Lucha Lucha!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Brilliant promo from Bray. No rambling, straigh to the point, and methodical. Sorry after that no one can say boring, I was captivated lol.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Wyatt's phone went off? Anybody else heard that? Who's phone was that?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ANOTHER REMATCH? :wall

Fuck off, WWE, COME ON!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god. Who cares.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Top Heel said:


> Was I missing something with Byron and Owens? Why does he hate him so much?



It is just a continuation from when Owens is on commentary in NXT :lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Top Heel said:


> Was I missing something with Byron and Owens? Why does he hate him so much?


Dates back to NxT. He feels Byron doesn't pay enough respect to him. So he gives him shit every chance he can lol.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

The sooner the Authority angle is done and Wyatt becomes the top heel in the company, the better.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Does Bray LIVE in the Titantron or something?


Hmm. There's an idea! :vince$


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Top Heel said:


> Was I missing something with Byron and Owens? Why does he hate him so much?


If you've ever listened to Bryon for 30 seconds, you understand.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Top Heel said:


> Was I missing something with Byron and Owens? Why does he hate him so much?


What do you mean? They're best buds.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This Raw sucks. Can I interest y'all in the video of my daughter reacting to her favorite wrestler coming out last week?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE can never wonder why talents get injured so much when they legitimately do the same 6 matches for 2-3 months straight instead of cycling talents in and out every other week or every couple of weeks to make sure, oh, I dunno, their knee caps don't turn the dust and their bodies don't become shit and they don't have to retire early?

Ffs.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The best thing about this reigns/wyatt feud is that reigns isn't talking much.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The New Day / Bo Dallas alliance is still alive! :mark:

Now clap for this un-Bo-lievably positive stable! AND FEEL...THA POWAH!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So I guess Bray is supposed to be the leader of the IWC wanting Reigns to fail. The storyline is only six months too late. 

With Bray's history we all know who's gonna come out on top in this one :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Hmm. There's an idea! :vince$


It's an idea they're implementing already. EVERY Raw he's doing a promo on the Titantron. It's...odd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> This Raw sucks. Can I interest y'all in the video of my daughter reacting to her favorite wrestler coming out last week?


That's adorable.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Kevin Owens is the perfect example of what great booking can do for a talented wrestler. It just shows that even within the PG confines, if Vince and Co. could book like that for the entire roster, we would have a very exciting product at all times.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucha Dragons should be doing their thing on Lucha Underground.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Angry Bo


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Guess attendance is low.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> This Raw sucks. Can I interest y'all in the video of my daughter reacting to her favorite wrestler coming out last week?


.....dat'sKawaii.jpg


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did the rock hit any more parked cars on his way to Boston? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> So I guess Bray is supposed to be the leader of the IWC wanting Reigns to fail. The storyline is only six months too late.
> 
> With Bray's history we all know who's gonna come out on top in this one :lol


I honestly don't think they realise that Wyatt will end up getting the more positive reactions by time Battleground rolls round. And if Reigns goes over, it'll only get worse. Not the feud Reigns should be having at this time if they want to continue his face run.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised Rock didn't tear his quad again.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a New Day


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kofi clapping like he was at the Supreme Court Friday.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The New Day have official shirts! 

brb getting my wallet


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This Raw is really painful. Ugh... Summer is usually my favorite time for wrestling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These NBA Jam Watermelon eating ******.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bet we'll get Randy vs Sheamus again tonight because WWE are idiots and are in a hurry to overwork/injure talent, be unoriginal, and bore us to death.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think Wyatt is like Mankind. In where he lives in the boiler room. They protect him as a special attraction I duno y.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> I'm surprised Rock didn't tear his quad again.


Since when did the Rock become Kevin Nash?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR, IT'S TIME FOR THE BLACK POWER HOUR!!!*:mark:


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It's an idea they're implementing already. EVERY Raw he's doing a promo on the Titantron. It's...odd.


Bray lives in the alternate Titantron dimension. Physics, time, and space are all weird and warped there. Bray is it's only resident.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cappi said:


> The sooner the Authority angle is done and Wyatt becomes the top heel in the company, the better.


I'd mark so hard, but it won't happen


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> This Raw sucks. Can I interest y'all in the video of my daughter reacting to her favorite wrestler coming out last week?


Haha she's too cute, man.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

New Day are feeding Bo Dallas far too much chicken.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

give new day the titles bak already


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> These NBA Jam Watermelon eating ******.



Aren't they great role models for you, Liner roud


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *DON'T YOU DARE BE SOUR, IT'S TIME FOR THE BLACK POWER HOUR!!!*:mark:


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Officially tuning out Raw. Started Facebook surfing with my music playing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why are the Dragons, basically jobbers, carrying the tag team champs? they've done this twice in a row now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was that like a mini nae nae from Titus.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

So is there anyway this Raw doesn't end with a Wyatt interference that makes Reigns abandoning Ambrose to take a 3rd pin in a week to the Authority? I guess this is leading to Brock saving a beaten up Ambrose a couple of weeks down the line. Wish they'd make any of this less obvious.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dallas can't even hit a short arm clothesline right.

Fuck this guy.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How Darren young didn't come out painted in rainbow colors...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


Big E's voice reminds me of this preacher from the hour of power.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait what happened to those two referee shirt guys in the front?!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Byron is awful on raw.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

SP103 said:


> How Darren young didn't come out painted in rainbow colors...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Still can't believe that clown wasn't fired.

Oh yeah, yeah I can. They can never fire him now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Clap Therapy :ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Since when did the Rock become Kevin Nash?


I was his abductor. I was thinking quad for some reason.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat apron slam.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll admit it. New Day has won me over. Big E yelling "no we don't" after crowd chants they suck was hilarious.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Big E's voice reminds me of this preacher from the hour of power.


He needs to hit the Big Ending on that greedy fucker Creflo Dollar and show him what it truly means to preach positivity.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Putting this shit in Snap on my Xbox, about to play some GTA..show ain't nothin' special.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Clap Therapy :ha


They ought to try it on the Bellas, considering they probably caught the clap due to getting around so much.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Did Sin Cara botch?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What should happen. IS when they do twin magic, Bri shoves Nikki back in the ring turns face and aligns with Paige lol.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can just imagine the veteran advice Roman will bring to TE :side:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Did Sin Cara botch?


Come on son...

When has Sin Cara _ever_ botched?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

Darren Young sure does love doing that move where he puts his butt on another guys groin


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This match killed what was left of the crowd :mj2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Darren Young puts his ass on dudes, scratches backs and pulls hair...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow, did this thread die. Not that I blame them. 










Oh why not


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

thedeparted_94 said:


> Darren Young sure does love doing that move where he puts his butt on another guys groin


'Do what your instincts tell you...' - Some famous guy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone else completely zoned out since this match started? Just feels like a whole lot of nothing is going on in that ring.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Titus is the best hot tag since Roman Reigns in The Shield.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This match is pretty good.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya know...they really should be making Kofi look strong until his match with Lesnar. Not have him eating pins to Titus


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

-


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

New day regains at bg, they've lost every match


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Has anyone else completely zoned out since this match started? Just feels like a whole lot of nothing is going on in that ring.


Yes. I started reading a book. It was more interesting.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The m8 challenging Brock can't even beat O'Neill but that's alright.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The hell was up with Young using the seated senton so much in this match? :lol



bjnelson19705 said:


> Did Sin Cara botch?


He slightly slipped on the ropes during a springboard when he tagged it, but he's done the springboard headbutt a number of times before and hit this one pretty much on target as well, so I'd say it wasn't a botch.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Live Sex Celebration Next! :ziggler2:lana


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Incoming ziggy beat down from Russev.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Rusev gonna come out and kill him..


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

If you announce you're going to make an announcement about being public.... Haven't you just announced that you're public? Oh gosh, I wonder what will happen...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just turned on the TV, did I miss anything good?


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Please, please fire Darren Young.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Titus is destruction incarnated. I swear Kofi was broken in half right there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Didnt even think about the time zones... 530am? Fuck.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nine99 said:


> Ya know...they really should be making Kofi look strong until his match with Lesnar. Not have him eating pins to Titus


Kofi could have beat all them in a handicap match and everyone would still expect a Lesnar squash. 

They just showed the commercial and they don't even mention poor Kofi being his opponent


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Time for the part of Raw where I get the feels. The feeling bad for my dude Rusev.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Not enough cleavage for me to care.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This could be a good train wreck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:clap at the WWE Vignette Voiceover Guy pronouncing "Ryu" correctly this time instead of saying "Ree-yoo".


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Is Rusev healed? Hopefully the murdering can come now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Wow, did this thread die. Not that I blame them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dat tessmacher ass :Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lana better strip naked or this is officially a bad raw.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Live Sex Celebration Next!


Now that's something I'd rate 5 stars!


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

RyanPelley said:


> Didnt even think about the time zones... 530am? Fuck.



It will still be on the network for on demand viewing I would think? I hope


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Rusev gonna come out and kill him..


Well if the last couple of weeks are any indication Rusev is going to pout and cry and then fall down. And then 5head is going to console him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Didnt even think about the time zones... 530am? Fuck.


You'll know what it's like to be a wwe fan this side of the atlantic lol. At least you just have to get up early, not go to sleep really late which is worse fo sho.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

This Dolph/Lana pairing needs to end now.

They have about as much chemistry as a kindergarten science fair :agree:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright boys, its the time of the week when we all united in feels for Rusev


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Are Ziggler and Lana going to announce they're getting married?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Didnt even think about the time zones... 530am? Fuck.


6:30pm Japan time. 

They're 13 hours ahead of Eastern Daylight Savings Time, and 14 hours ahead of Eastern Standard Time.

source: I used to teach English in Japan


----------



## legobro32 (Jun 2, 2015)

3 hours of raw is impossible to watch.. Meaningless filler, unlogical booking, and as a wrestling fan I want some entertainment ?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> You'll know what it's like to be a wwe fan this side of the atlantic lol. At least you just have to get up early, not go to sleep really late which is worse fo sho.


Night owl for the win! Don't have to change my schedule at all!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Dat tessmacher ass :Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick :Tripslick


Yes, we need more of it


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Bet money Rusev/Summer Rae gonna have more chemistry than Lana/Dolph. I can feel it.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Quick question because I've only sparsely watched recently, where exactly is Orton? Is he still having THAT feud with Sheamus?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer Rae :lenny


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Summer Rae has a great fucking body. I can't stand her nose tho. Ol' big bird looking ass.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Summer Rae, for summer raeson.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

muh cuckold


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hasn't Lana and Dolph been going public for the last 3 weeks?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like Rusev's gonna have a...Summer Crush. :usangle


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The big reveal that Lana's not Russian....maybe?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

n/a


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That hairstyle is not as flattering to Lana. Either a bun or out is best, imho.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Lana about to reveal she's american


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love that JBL keeps talking about Dr Shelby, thanks for reminding us every time someone is fucked up JBL, that's so kind of you to reming us of that piece of joy.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure I could do what Rusev has to do. Having to watch that long ass kiss last week must have been awful.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dolph's about to cut a pipebomb about leaving to LU.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Confession time :lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is cringeworthy already.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Summer Rae has the body of a 20 year old but a face of a 40 year old. Old witch lookin ass.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The trainwreck is coming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a piss poor misuse of Lana's talents. A cheerleader for the former male cheerleader. There is zero chemistry between her and Ziggler.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Going public? But...we already knew they were together. 

I'm confused.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

chosequin said:


>


Bulgarian Boss


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wow this is shocking.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

A WWE wedding in our near future?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

No one cares about this. No one.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Drop that accent, Lana!


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Was the Trish/Jericho/Christian this awful??

Because, this is awful.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Ahh I'm cringing already, make it stop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince trying to legit break up Lana and Rusev.

what a dick


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Burn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> incase you forgot
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Yeah, You're right... I missed all of whateva that's suppose to be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What chants in 2015. Embarrassing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd shitting on this and rightfully so:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thought Ziggler was going to shout out that he's just got a new contract


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I can't see Miz even winning, the guy can't even really threaten Big Show or Ryback after blindsiding either of them and his presence in the feud is minimal what with most of his time devoted to pushing Tough Enough, his whole purpose seems like he was injected because they penned a two month feud with Ryback and Big Show before realizing this was an awful idea.

Miz really gets nothing out of this, besides a guaranteed pointless IC championship where he'll probably job through his teeth like the good ole' days before Bryan held the strap. Ryback going over at least establishes him as a strong champion thereby enhancing the belt along with him.

Edit: When I say threaten, I mean just generally from a kayfabe perspective. IF Miz wins, he's going to look so weak he'll lose it in a month or less unless theres some shenanigans involved.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought Lana controlled Rusev. Looks like the WWE is trying to rewrite history here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lana: "For years I never knew what a real man was."

:jbl: "Maybe he's not a poor slob after all!"

Fuck me, she and Rusev must feel like shit IRL due to this storyline. Big dude has my infinite sympy. :'(

And go fuck yourself, Bradshaw. >:\


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana is too much woman for Ziggler. This is such a clusterfuck of an angle.

Ziggler sure as hell isnt the textbook example of a real man!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Godfather to come out and steal Lana while Dolph and Rusev are fighting.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

WHAT?!?!!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This segment is stupid. This promo from Ziggler is badly written and badly being delivered (the fuck is he stammering and slurring his words for?) and suddenly the woman who TAMED AND GUIDED Rusev and was his connection to Russia is suddenly a mindless little pet of his?

Fuck off, WWE. It's not even about her being a strong woman, it's about ruining a character that was so strongly established and well done.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> What chants in 2015. Embarrassing.


This segment had it coming, to be fair.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Glad they are 'What'ing her.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

He told you how to feel about America even though he adopted your country as his country....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is stupid...you're stupid.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

>tfw rekt


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey Rusev, you want to go bowling?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Somehow Rusev is the heel in this awful storyline.


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

Crowd is thirsty for Lana, but when she speaks, they give her the "What?" treatment?!

:heyman6


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

"He told me how to talk" accent going away!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Talented and at one point 3 of the most over people on the roster, put into this momentum destroying feud that is simultaneously terrible for all three members.

This is amazing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> You'll know what it's like to be a wwe fan this side of the atlantic lol. At least you just have to get up early, not go to sleep really late which is worse fo sho.


LOL, I guess I can make the one time sacrifice that you guys do on a regular basis!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rusev with that babyface pop hahahahahaha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait til Rusev becomes fully healthy again.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Damnit, in a perfect world, this would've ended in a live sex celebration.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LoL, so THIS is how they explain it. "RUSEV MADE ME HATE AMERICA!!! BUT NOW THAT I'M WITH DOLPH, I LOVE YOU ALL!!!" :lel Lana's done. Dolph is done. Pack it up.*


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Technically, you haven't become a different person, you just switched men, and took on the personality of the next dude. 

Lana needs time to find herself.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

This storyline is so fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

What actual fuck is going on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> What a piss poor misuse of Lana's talents. A cheerleader for the former male cheerleader. There is zero chemistry between her and Ziggler.





IDONTSHIV said:


> What a piss poor misuse of Lana's talents. A cheerleader for the former male cheerleader. There is zero chemistry between her and Ziggler.


She should have been the manager of Rusev, Barrett and Cesero.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rusev the underdog face.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev gets who ever he wants I guess. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Hey Rusev, you want to go bowling?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They're going so far with this that Rusev might get cheered.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev is never gonna heal because WWE won't let him stay at home and rest:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you think they braid each other's hair? Ziggler and Lana=No buys!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev going to legit make Ziggler humble off screen if he tries with Lana.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:steebiejOh snap! Rusev got himself anotha' ho.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Ziggler is the heel is he Vince? Or is it Rusev. Oh dear. Rusev with that sympathy heat. And Ziggler with that dude stole my girlfriend heat.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Are they getting away from Rusev and Russia? Rusev has the Bulgarian flag on his jacket, and he doesn't carry the Russian flag anymore.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Rusev with that face turn!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

REKT M8


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd cheering Rusev. As they should.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev should be off tv til he gets better this is bad for him , Let hope they don't keep Seth Rollins on tv once Lesnar destroy him..

Rollins should be gone for 60 days , Rusev should be out for 90 days


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

dolph resigned for this


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev and Summer live sex show confirmed. Crush, Rusev, crush! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer :lenny


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Then why the fuck did you come out in the middle of the damn promo? WWE writing is so damn shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ziggler and Lana are really coming across as heels in the segment


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is. I just don't know anymore


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

HOW THE HELL IS DOLPH EVEN FACE


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Crowd cheering Rusev. As they should.


I was just about to say, he is 100% the face here :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This is so stupid...please end this Wrestlecrap angle.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm legit cheering for Rusev. Are we getting a dbl turn?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Threatening a cripple. B A Star.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Rusev is gonna crush Dolph.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dolph's such an asshole in this lmfao. Heel turn incoming.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"What kind of scumbag are you?"

Um...you stole a gimping dude's girlfriend and made out while he writhed in pain. :lmao

I mean, seriously, they both look like douches in this.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Face Rusev and heel Ziggler huh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph looks like a gay male prostitute and Rusev looks like a 70's porn star! :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vårmakos said:


> dolph resigned for this


:lmao


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Beat a hobbled up man, huh Ziggler?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *LoL, so THIS is how they explain it. "RUSEV MADE ME HATE AMERICA!!! BUT NOW THAT I'M WITH DOLPH, I LOVE YOU ALL!!!" :lel Lana's done. Dolph is done. Pack it up.*


Not watching but if this is true....

Jesus motherfucking kill me now.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Do something about his other leg? Dolph acting heelish. It's a double turn!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how Haitch's tactic to make women a bigger part of the 'E is too make them into objects for a terrible midcard feud between two guys who deserve far better.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

America just turned heel.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

JayGeezus said:


> He told you how to feel about America even though he adopted your country as his country....


Yeah they're trying to rewrite history here.

Back in the beginning Lana controlled Rusev.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph finally found a guy he can intimidate. A guy with a broken leg :lmao


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Rusev is the face no matter what wwe tries. I can't wait until Rusev squashes and I mean squashes this douche.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Then why the fuck did you come out in the middle of the damn promo? WWE writing is so damn shit.


No surprise there. LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How in the blue hell is Rusev the heel here? Explain this to me, please.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm totally for Summer Rae/Rusev. Their performance has been superior in this segment.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, seriously, drop the accent now.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Isn't Rusev like 5-0 lifetime against Ziggler?


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Lana about to finally wrestle soon?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

cat fight!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuckery.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH SHITTTTTT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, lets see some tits and ass. That's all that matters here, lets be honest.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did Lana's titty fall out?

Way to save the show girl.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

YES!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Lana whooped Summer's ass :lmao


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Random thought: wouldn't Bo Dallas be a good addition to the New Day? Their gimmicks mesh and it would get rid of the racist stereotype of The New Day. And Bo is probably better built for a stable anyway


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Awful.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"LANA'S NOT GETTING OVER GUYS, WHAT DO WE DO?!" "CAT FIGHT, DAMMIT :vince5 !"*


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Summer Rae was actually decent on the mic there.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I still fail to see how Rusev is the heel in all of this?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

CATFIIIIGHT!!! 


A Joey Styles emoji would be appropriate here.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How in the blue hell is Rusev the heel here? Explain this to me, please.


Im going to take a seat right next to you and await this answer.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The internet just got a boner and now the millions are replaying That for GIF king rights. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer, though. Sweet Summer :lenny


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not sure if I'm getting the full gist just reading since I switched off... but this sounds like a biker falling in front of a truck who rams over him and into an oncoming train and somehow manages to derail it and send it flying down hill towards a chemical plant. 

Calvin must be writing this!!!!!! Hobbes... where are you to reign that kid in damn it!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I didn't expect Lana to get in there and mix it up. I like.

Did any tithes pop out during that scuffle. DVR owners please go to the review booth just in case.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wyatt making Reigns stiff.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Okay, lets see some tits and ass. That's all that matters here, lets be honest.


Are you suggesting that the WWE's women are only eye candy?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, we got to see quite a bit of Lana there, lol


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How in the blue hell is Rusev the heel here? Explain this to me, please.


I can't think of when he was ever a legit heel. He didn't cheat. He fought double teams... An accent made him a bad guy I guess.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh yay. A catfight. Didn't realize it was 1999.

Cue the Attitude Era marks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dean likes his Roman Reigns Hard.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Summer Rae is good on the mic, not that that is a surprise to anyone who watched her in NXT.

Summer and Rusev are 100% the faces here, no doubt about it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

When does Ambrose's movie come out?

Could it mean a title run to promote it, or is it too underground?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> CATFIIIIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> A Joey Styles emoji would be appropriate here.


Oh god I miss Joey ;(


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LET'S RAGE!*

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crackhead could blow my back out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615692605179834368


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ambrose the only family Reigns has got. Sorry, entire Samoan legacy mentioned before Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like my Roman Reigns when he is not on my tv screen.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman stealing Alex Riley's catchphrase :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS RAW HAS BEEN GREAT. :rollins


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Wyatt making Reigns stiff.


Worst fanfic ever.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's Rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :reigns


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Dean getting awfully close to Roman there......


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ROMAN WTF LOL. Yeah that's how you convince ppl your a dangerous man. Almost like parodies of rock and austin lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns got bitches creaming they panties. Bet if you walk in the arena right now you'll slip and fall on vagina juice.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, Ambrose is now full blown crazy?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So a babyface Dolph threatens an injured wrestler after he was already put down by Lana as being less than a man. And now Summer, who has been established as wrestler for a few years now, just got taken to school by a manager who has no in-ring experience at all.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

At least we didn't have to watch the awkward make out scene. I just picture Vince in the back popping Viagra during those and thinking how smart he is for trying to break up a real couple. I hate and I mean hate that storyline.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Did WWE finance the Terminator movie because the amount of promotion for that shit is at an all time high and it's very very annoying.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JayGeezus said:


> I can't think of when he was ever a legit heel. He didn't cheat. He fought double teams... An accent made him a bad guy I guess.


Vs Swagger.
Beat an innocent Zeb and always threw the first punches.

But WWE fucked it up and people don't care about Swagger and WWE has erased any of Rusev's interactions with him to make Cena to look better, so no one recognizes it, despite being his best feud.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

So, what's with the Terminators? I know they're trying to promote the movie, but.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> Oh yay. A catfight. Didn't realize it was 1999.
> 
> Cue the Attitude Era marks.


Can already see a thread being made about about how it reminded them of the Attitude Era any minute now.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Don't know that storyline is doing anyone any favors but Dolph seems really lost and awkward in his new role.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615692605179834368


Cesaro to be buried again.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao That was terrible by Reigns. Guy should go back to those acting classes.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Worst fanfic ever.


Wyatt and Reigns worse than Miz and Ziggler?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CM Pepsi said:


> America just turned heel.


Nah, we always have been and always will be tweeners. We do face stuff like legalize gay marriage and heel stuff like kill the Indians and take their land.

Such is The 'Murican Way. :usangle


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really, a commercial with a bunch of guys wearing stupid visors and eating hot pockets, really?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns stealing Alex Riley's schtick now :mj2


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

And this ladies and gentleman is your future.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> Oh yay. A catfight. Didn't realize it was 1999.
> 
> Cue the Attitude Era marks.


A catfight isnt a catfight w/o Lawler perving all over it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :lmao That was terrible by Reigns. Guy should go back to those acting classes.


Another three days should do it...right?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That acting...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Pepsi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615692605179834368


THAT'S NOT PG


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Cesaro to be buried again.


Ooooooo, that's why they gave a pop. I looked down and didn't know what happened. Yeah, he's fucked.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I like my Roman Reigns when he is not on my tv screen.


That segment even furthered my image of him as a fake tough guy. Like I imagine I would be backing _him_ up in a bar fight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Wyatt and Reigns worse than Miz and Ziggler?



I'm never clicking on that link, I have to go to bed at some point.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry, but this movie looks like it is just going to piss me off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The CGI in that looks awful


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Hmm, maybe a possibility for a Ambrose/Reigns match at Summerslam yet. Ambrose snapping when Reigns keeps leaving him high and dry because of his Wyatt feud? Probably not. But they really are laying their friendship on pretty thick lately, usually means an impending heel turn. And as stupid as an Ambrose heel turn would be right now? It is Vince we're talking about.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this new Terminator a WWE Films movie?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JayGeezus said:


> Ooooooo, that's why they gave a pop. I looked down and didn't know what happened. Yeah, he's fucked.


Wasn't even his middle fingers though... at least by that video it looked like his wrapped ring fingers.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Arnold is like 69 years old. Come on now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Neville had to be on Roids. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH no he is going to be mighty mouse soon


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This RAW is so shit..


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Another three days should do it...right?


Days... weeks... months... years? As long as he needs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It would be nice if Neville had an actual feud.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*

Branding Neville a "comic book hero" 

It begins :vince5

Next Step...Here he comes to save the day


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Altitude Era!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mad Max >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Terminator


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Neville is the male Summer Rae.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Neville vs Fella!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah Nevilles weekly defeat.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

How soon before he goes from "the Man that Gravity Forgot" to "the Man that WWE Forgot"?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Emilia Clarke is quite the tasty treat. :yum:

Neville's comic book looks pretty cool. bama


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"The man who actually defies gravity unlike Owen Hart" :booklel


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know I have enjoyed this raw. The rusev/summer Lana/Ziggler while atrocious was funny i laughed. Not that deep Cena cesaro match stole the show. All good. Main Event well suck tho.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Remember all those Reigns marks talking up him for taking acting classes? There you go Reigns marks. There's tour acting classes.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Another week, another Raw thread full of the same jokes about Cena and Reigns that were old 8 months ago


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wonder what Sheamus's hair looks like minus products and styling.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Would have quite liked it if Neville followed sporting tradition and was wearing a black arm band tonight. Peace.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, my dumb hopes of having Swagger on RAW were just that, dumb. I'm outtie, enjoy your fuckery, friends.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> How in the blue hell is Rusev the heel here? Explain this to me, please.


Rusev was basically wiping his arse on the U.S flag not so long ago was he not?.Bullying his girlfriend and trying to suppress her .What has happened since that would even remotely make him a face ?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> Another week, another Raw thread full of the same jokes about Cena and Reigns that were old 8 months ago


Says more about the state of the WWE if the same jokes apply doesn't it?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Wonder what Sheamus's hair looks like minus products and styling.


Does the word "shit" ring any bell ?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Neville was so awesome the first time I saw his match... Seeing his match for the 20th time isn't as good.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How long until Jarrett signs Neville for his GFW roster?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

How about those granny panties on lana?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> How long until Jarrett signs Neville for his GFW roster?


Considering Neville probably isn't a retard. Perhaps, never.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> Neville was so awesome the first time I saw his match... Seeing his match for the 20th time isn't as good.


Yeah. Neville's gotta know when to save things for big matches. Can't have the same match every week and expect to keep interest.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Just what we need. Commercial. Isn't Vince a near billionaire?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

will sheamus be the biggest failure as a world champ since swagger?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana fucked summer up tbh.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Says more about the state of the WWE if the same jokes apply doesn't it?


Some people, particularly those on the Internet, will complain no matter what.

To be perfectly honest, I can't understand how people think Ambrose acting like he's mentally challenged to the point of being cringeworthy is "cool", but Reigns acting sucks. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here I go again












































You know Raw is bad that the thread is so dead that I have to resort to this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> How about those granny panties on lana?


Imagine if a "Grannie Panties" chant broke out?

:banderas


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I almost forgot sheamus even won mitb. He doesn't even get mic time or a story. Compared to Rollins last year this sucks.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Lana starts to talk about her sex life with Dolph Ziggler, and this fucking guy holds up the best (and most coincidental) sign I've seen in a long time.








:maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Berlino said:


> Rusev was basically wiping his arse on the U.S flag not so long ago was he not?.Bullying his girlfriend and trying to suppress her .What has happened since that would even remotely make him a face ?


Since then, they have ruined his girlfriend by making her look very poor and weak after being the epitome of strength. He has come across as the aggrieved party and he is the only one in the segments doing good work. He is going to be a face if they keep this up.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> will sheamus be the biggest failure as a world champ since swagger?


I expect him to end up losing the briefcase to Reigns/Ambrose before Mania. I just don't see him in a singles PPV Main Event and that's coming from someone who quite likes Sheamus.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Here I go again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is she? i mean i don't watch TNA because it's fucking shite, but she's quite pretty.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Boring chants.

Never been more suited than to a guy like Sheamus.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They in Chicago next Monday? Didn't they just have a PPV there a couple months ago?

Does Vince just want to get CM Punk chants every couple of months or what?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dark Paladin said:


> Lana starts to talk about her sex life with Dolph Ziggler, and this fucking guy holds up the best (and most coincidental) sign I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:curry2 :ha :HA :bryanlol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Here I go again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Who is she? i mean i don't watch TNA because it's fucking shite, but she's quite pretty.


Taryn Terell.

did nudes once. I think.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sheamus looks like he legit hurts people and doesn't care. I like this heel Sheamus.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> Who is she? i mean i don't watch TNA because it's fucking shite, but she's quite pretty.


Taryn Terrell


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Dark Paladin said:


> Lana starts to talk about her sex life with Dolph Ziggler, and this fucking guy holds up the best (and most coincidental) sign I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you found the next featured botchamania sign


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Taryn Terell.
> 
> did nudes once. I think.


Oh right, just wondering. Not interested in her nudes though, i'm a woman lol (and she's all fake anyway)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Taryn Terell.
> 
> did nudes once. I think.


A few nude shoots... she pretty.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Sheamus looks like he legit hurts people and doesn't care. I like this heel Sheamus.


He's the reason why DB got hurt again


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Taryn Terell.
> 
> did nudes once. I think.


Yup. Playboy shoot.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well that was a wee bit reckless, thank fuck Neville had some wherewithal there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. Glad it's over. Neville the new Evan Bourne.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, bringing such a talented guy up to the main roster just to be a jobber ain't right.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Phaedra said:
> 
> 
> > Who is she? i mean i don't watch TNA because it's fucking shite, but she's quite pretty.
> ...


Her vagina looks like Mogwi from Gremlins mouth. Straight up.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lemme guess.

Reigns and ambrose either steal the car, or wreck it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao JBL deserved to be cutoff, talking too much tonight.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Boring chants.
> 
> Never been more suited than to a guy like Sheamus.


You act like the entire arena was chanting it. They weren't. A lot more were cheering him/booing him.

Try again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Neville has become a very super heroic enhancement talent. I like him but this is his station in WWE.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good match. Neville looking strong against yet another former world champ and Mr. MITB is a nice sign, though I would like to see him have better direction soon. The dude is too awesome to leave aimless.

On a side note: Bradshaw, would you kindly fuck off with telling us 100 times to appreciate Neville because of his high-flying style?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That car is asking for it's tires to be removed, it's windscreen to be smashed to fuck and just basically written off.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Yep, Ambrose is stealing that car.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Soooo, tonight's episode is sponsored by Terminator, Apple, and Cadillac


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Boring match between Sheamus and Neville. Nice to see the MITB winner being treated to victories as opposed to losses... too bad they couldn't do that for Ziggler and Sandow's reigns as MITB. Would've helped them a ton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Her vagina looks like Mogwi from Gremlins mouth. Straight up.


*Dont feed it after midnight, and never,ever let it get wet!*


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Why does sheamus get to keep winning as a heel?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cappi said:


> Yep, Ambrose is stealing that car.


If it's not getting trashed that's a nice compromise, shame renee isn't around to jump in the back seat lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Reigns is gonna Superman punch the bumper and spear the windshield.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> He's the reason why DB got hurt again


Bryan has a history of being injury prone. Not Sheamus' fault Bryan is built like 
porcelain.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well at least theirs no damn guest star. They Should get Queen to perform for them lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> *Dont feed it after midnight, and never,ever let it get wet!*


Don't tell me what to do with Taryn's vag


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rise said:


> Why does sheamus get to keep winning as a heel?


Well, he's the current MITB holder.. Gotta make em look somewhat strong.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy fuck this is a long commercial break


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> Soooo, tonight's episode is sponsored by Terminator, Apple, and Cadillac


I'm waiting for them to crawl to the corner in a match and pull out a five hour energy to get a "second wind"............... I'd be worried about Vince stealing this shit idea, but we all know he's thought about it already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Boring match between Sheamus and Neville. Nice to see the MITB winner being treated to victories as opposed to losses... too bad they couldn't do that for Ziggler and Sandow's reigns as MITB. Would've helped them a ton.


:clap That is a great point right there. MITB has been a license to job, but now it has changed. Doesn't help Sandow, or Ziggler or even Bryan who lost a lot with the case too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Swagger's on tv and Thwagger left.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Great stories, but knowing Hogan, how much of it is bullshit?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

absolutely incredible reproduction of that hulk hogan photo. how did they do that. mind blown


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like Thwagger left a little early


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

It's Swagger?

Thwagger logged off too early lolol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thwagger, your boy made a RAW appearance.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Thwagger's body must be ready rn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thwagger, its your boy. Time to change them panties.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh look all you Swagger marks get your moment. Now watch him job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Swagger appearance:lmao:

To do the job to KING JOBBER:lmao 

Thwagger where you at.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey, Jack Swagger still works there.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

jobbers time


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn forgot swagger was even on the roster anymore


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Swagger is still employed?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Swagger gets to be in raw.. with a jobbers entrance.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its time for the King


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#Weedthepeople just because


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Jack Swagger is so pointless.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Even though Barrett's one of my current favourites, using Jack Swagger to job against him on RAW and SmackDown is just painful to watch. 
:cry


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

A certain someone is gonna get all hyped.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JACK JACK JACK JACK

/spazz


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A wild Jack Swagger appears!

I'm curious as to who's gonna win this, considering both guys have fallen on hard times.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lol swagger :lmao

remember when he won the EC and became WHC :fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jack is alive, let us rejoice!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bow down to the king of plebes.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thwagger gonna be mad too, cause Swagger is gonna probably win due to an R-Truth interference :Rollins


Edit: NVURMIND


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Please go ahead and give Barrett his 7th gimmick or whatever it is now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pale legs wtf.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#KingJobber


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Fuck, Swagger looks good. Trimmed a few pounds off, looks like.


----------



## YMCMB (Feb 1, 2015)

Another Raw without Orton I see


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope King Barrett makes this jobber get on his knees and bow down


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> JACK JACK JACK JACK
> 
> /spazz


So I guess Raw's a success. 


BTW, Swagger looks like he's ready to get the hell out of WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cant believe this guy is a former World champ


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Jack Swagger is so pointless.


Both of them.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger stop throwing people into barricades.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Fuck, Swagger looks good. Trimmed a few pounds off, looks like.


sorry love


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So does anyone think Swagger is going over? Two guys who lose a lot, who shall prevail?.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Match over already:lmao:lmao

Swagger :washed2:washed


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Byron is like the kid at school trying to fit in but he just gets bullied.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

That was quick rofl


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Poor Swagger, deserves better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

At least I got to see him on RAW.  It sucks his career is ending like this, though.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

All hail King Jobber


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh well, at least Swagger can jog over to GFW to job to Jeff Jarrett...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't Barrett say he was retiring a few months ago?


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

This king Barrett thing is horrible. Like 8 people watched king of the ring. What was wrong with bad news Barrett? On the podium and doing the news that was decent stuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger got BTFO. That ain't even right lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> sorry love


No reason to be sorry. We knew he was jobbing. It was nice to see him, though, even if this will probably one of the last matches he'll have in his career and it...goes like /this/.

At least I got to see him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Swagger may be done with the company. That was so quick and a waste of time. I feel badly for his fans.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Was that payback for Swagger injuring Barrett?


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Rise said:


> This king Barrett thing is horrible. Like 8 people watched king of the ring. What was wrong with bad news Barrett? On the podium and doing the news that was decent stuff.


Vince saw that he was in danger of getting over. Nice try Barrett, you chancer!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> No reason to be sorry. We knew he was jobbing. It was nice to see him, though, even if this will probably one of the last matches he'll have in his career and it...goes like /this/.
> 
> At least I got to see him.


spoken like a true mark, a true fan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God, Swagger was so fuckable tonight. Would bang him open like a screen door in a hurricane. Love how he lands after a Bull hammer, it's p. hot.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Swagger may be done with the company. That was so quick and a waste of time. I feel badly for his fans.


I feel badly for his fans simply for being his fans. >


Jack Thwagger said:


> God, Swagger was so fuckable tonight. Would bang him open like a screen door in a hurricane. Love how he lands after a Bull hammer, it's p. hot.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Weren't Orton and Sheamus feuding for like two minutes not long ago?


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Swagger may be done with the company. That was so quick and a waste of time. I feel badly for his fans.


He has fans? Wow, they must have the patience of a saint to deal with how shit his booking is.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a bad commercial.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fandangohome said:


> Oh well, at least Swagger can jog over to GFW to job to Jeff Jarrett...


I can actually see this happening too. :lol


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, Swagger was so fuckable tonight. Would bang him open like a screen door in a hurricane. Love how he lands after a Bull hammer, it's p. hot.


Whoah


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The fake weights on that commercial are just ridiculous.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> JACK JACK JACK JACK
> 
> /spazz


He made raw, now you don't make raw


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

That dude in the 5 hour energy commercial with them 8lb dumbbells. He needs some Hyde preworkout not 5 hour energy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> God, Swagger was so fuckable tonight. Would bang him open like a screen door in a hurricane. Love how he lands after a Bull hammer, it's p. hot.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

That was one of the saddest, funniest, and most pathetic things I've ever seen. Why is Swagger still here? :laugh:


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Cappi said:


> Vince saw that he was in danger of getting over. Nice try Barrett, you chancer!



Haha something. I mean how many casuals even know they did the tournament? It's not like back in the day when a whole ppv was dedicated to it. Most people are probably confused by it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Was that payback for Swagger injuring Barrett?


No, probably just a filler match to take up time because some segments went quicker than WWE expected. In fact, this was like a sped up version of a Main Event match they had a few weeks ago. 

And Swagger, despite jobbing, got like 95% of the offense in and threw Barrett around.

It's just...WWE showing how much they disrespect him and waste his talent.



Phaedra said:


> spoken like a true mark, a true fan


Yeah, I guess.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wait this main event starts before 8:00?!?!!! No DQ?!?!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pop for Reigns.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Just watching this thread and how slow it gets week after week is testament to how poor the WWE is doing... I think most only watch it to see how terrible it gets at this point.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

When Ambrose is the guy giving you mental help, your booking is atrocious.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Did someone make a Reigns as Jesus poster? Is this real life?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:tysonlol at that "Believe That" sign that featured Reigns as a Samoan Jesus.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fandangohome said:


> When Ambrose is the guy giving you mental help, your booking is atrocious.


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

J and J honking the horn

:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>





PuroresuPride18 said:


> Whoah




Gotta see the silver lining in this piece of trash treatment from this disgusting company.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Just watching this thread and how slow it gets week after week is testament to how poor the WWE is doing... I think most only watch it to see how terrible it gets at this point.


I've noticed this over the past few weeks. At one point last week I actually thought my refresh button wasn't working... But no... Just no one cared enough to post anything for a couple of minutes.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I fucking hate that camera panning shit they always do for Rollins entrance, around the WWE logo.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Why would they drive the car out? That's asking for trouble.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Just watching this thread and how slow it gets week after week is testament to how poor the WWE is doing... I think most only watch it to see how terrible it gets at this point.


Well some of us just lurk in this thread for shits and giggles


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has J&J been in the car the whole show?


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> Did someone make a Reigns as Jesus poster? Is this real life?


He did endure the Passion beating in the Shield's last match against Evolution.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Such a waste of Swagger to be honest. Hopefully there are greener pastures for the Real American.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The horn went off when they left the car? The fuck? Fake horn sound?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> Did someone make a Reigns as Jesus poster? Is this real life?


*ROMAN REIGNS DIED FOR ALL OF OUR SINS, DAMNIT!*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So is Rollins ditching the skunk hairdo?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Well some of us just lurk in this thread for shits and giggles


I don't really watch anymore either... I only tuned in for the Cesaro match because I was lurking here. Reminded me of how frustrating the product is though.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think some of your marks expectations are ridiclousley to high. What are you expecting from a raw still 3 weeks out from the next ppv? I think its been a solid show. Ive laughed, IVe cried, got a A+ match with Cena and Cesaro. Solid Show.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gotta see the silver lining in this piece of trash treatment from this disgusting company.


But Swagger though? He looks like he would smell like rat piss. Why would you want to do him?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hate the way Cole says boot.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

FUCK OFF WITH THE ADS GOD DAMMIT!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Architect :costanza3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

a biscuit? that's a scone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These are not main event reactions from the crowd right now.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Kane just looks tired.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Look at the soulless, dead gaze in his eyes. Dude knows he's done. 

Waiting to hear Sara Mclahchlan in the background talking about how our $1 dollar a month donation can save a jobber's career.

"In the arms of the angels..."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rockysays said:


> FUCK OFF WITH THE ADS GOD DAMMIT!!


To be fair, some of the ads are better than what's occurring during RAW.


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> These are not main event reactions from the crowd right now.


Can't blame them. Seen this match, what? at least 4 times in the past couple of months. Lazy booking at it's worst.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times have we seen this main-event?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Watertaco said:


> Jack Thwagger said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta see the silver lining in this piece of trash treatment from this disgusting company.
> ...


Rat piss?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

God Jack was so hot, though, so fucking hot. 

He looked dead inside but sooo hot.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No DQ.. have to tag your partner in.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Eva Marie and pretty face? ROFL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cappi said:


> Can't blame them. Seen this match, what? at least 4 times in the past couple of months. Lazy booking at it's worst.


You are right about that. It was my first reaction when they announced this was the main event. RAW is rehash and booking by numbers with almost zero creativity.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Are we making tags all of a sudden? :lmao


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

So it's a normal tag team match now? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Headliner said:


> How many times have we seen this main-event?


First timer, here :mark: :mark:

:eyeroll


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> How many times have we seen this main-event?


Welcome to RAW. IS. RERUNS!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now they are going to start tagging in and out in a no DQ tag match :ha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> These are not main event reactions from the crowd right now.


You're right. But they are reigns reactions.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does the ref need to get control of the match? And why are they waiting for a tag? It's a NO DQ MATCH!


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Well, he's the current MITB holder.. Gotta make em look somewhat strong.



Sarcasm? Cause the mitb keeps him relevant no matter what happens before he cashes in. So he should be losing random matches for now.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> These are not main event reactions from the crowd right now.


Marks will cheer for whatever or whoever they want. 95% of them are morons who can't recognise a decent or intriguing storyline.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Headliner said:


> How many times have we seen this main-event?


Almost as many times as a Big Show face/heel turn.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are they treating this like a regular Tag match?... It's NODQ, plebs.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Noble clearly doesn't have "broken ribs" as you'd fucking know they were broken, nor would you be able to move around and breath normally

Oh WWE...:ayoade


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> I don't really watch anymore either... I only tuned in for the Cesaro match because I was lurking here. Reminded me of how frustrating the product is though.


Indeed, why do you think I have been posting gifs this whole time. Speaking of which


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Match for the ages


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Look at the soulless, dead gaze in his eyes. Dude knows he's done.
> 
> Waiting to hear Sara Mclahchlan in the background talking about how our $1 dollar a month donation can save a jobber's career.
> 
> "In the arms of the angels..."


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wyatt interference in 3-2-1


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

No one is more over than the table.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I think a shield triple threat at mania is pretty much dead. These 3 have had so many matches together it's boring. The only match that would have hype at this point is Reigns vs Ambrose.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Powerbomb, y'all!*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't wait for someone to "jump" out of Kane's chokeslam


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns is fucking awful.

Give up on him vince, please, for the sake of the company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The panties in that arena just got wrecked when Roman reigns made that face


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So now they are going to start tagging in and out in a no DQ tag match :ha


You are applying too much rational thought to a WWE booked match. :jericho2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Rollins flopping like a fish.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at Reigns 

Knew Wyatt was gonna interfere.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Indeed, why do you think I have been posting gifs this whole time. Speaking of which


I think Raw threads would be perfect if thy were filled with former talents that left for better things XD


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This Reigns/Wyatt feud is kinda hype.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns part of DX now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Angry Reigns makes me so happy :drose

YES! Wyatt is here to kick his ass :mark:

Great ending :cheer*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

No butcher's apron, no buys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman just added a new move, the kendo stick break. We got another Dean Malenko here..


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Chioda musters all of his willpower to not ask Roman if he wants to quit.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

The new blood are all main-eventers. *shred single thug tear*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The new face of interference.

Watch Reigns still comeback and win.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

This is awesome. Finnally they are making wyatt looks strong, and is not Reigns bitch. Finnally he comes out and kicks ass. Happy haha.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anybody else feel like Raw is just the same show every week or is that just me?

Unless Lesnar is there, the show just doesn't have any umph. Kevin Owens helped, but even he is kind of in a holding pattern at the moment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Who would've believed me if I told you a year ago that Roman Reigns would be more interesting to watch than Dean Ambrose?






Stop lying, fuckers.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

If Rollins pins Ambrose one more time........


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

no DQ.

kicks Wyatt out.

WWE logic.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman just added a new move, the kendo stick break. We got another Dean Malenko here..



Man of 1000 nicknames :reigns2

AMBROSELOSESLOL :ambrose4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth with the PIN!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

GREAT ending. Yep, Dean knows how to take a pedigree.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

good match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp. This show sucks. This product sucks. (Has sucked for a while)

God damn you attitude era for winning me over for life.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Orton coming to save the day?!


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

That was complete shit. Ambrose jobs again, this is silly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dirty Dean just got done dirt cheap! Will all this losing lead to greater things for Ambrose?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Does anybody else feel like Raw is just the same show every week or is that just me?
> 
> Unless Lesnar is there, the show just doesn't have any umph. Kevin Owens helped, but even he is kind of in a holding pattern at the moment.


its the same show every week


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate that move dean does where he comes off the ropes and does a clothsline. It looks so weak.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wyatt tried CC, but Reigns built Tenacity.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lesnar can't fight off the Authority but Reigns can...got it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Him returning was unnecessary even though he still got floored.

He just no-sold Wyatt's beatdown.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane has been looking strong these past couple weeks... WHY.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love when Rollins talks shit. So damn good at it!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is this going to drag an other 10 minutes and be awkward...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

For someone with broken ribs Noble is moving around pretty good.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose has ate 3 pins in 7 days


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Super Roman


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Um... where's Dean?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Dirty Dean just got done dirt cheap! *Will all this losing lead to greater things for Ambrose?*












WWE's really been making us wait for it, but I feel it'll happen soon.



If not, Ambrose is so fucked :lmao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose took the pin and left outside.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Noble is such a trooper.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Kane has been looking strong these past couple weeks... WHY.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Just put the fucker out already.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Inb4 "WAAA REIGNS LOOKED STRONGER THAN LESNAR" :eyeroll*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where the hell is dean


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god end this shit already. Fuck.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The 4 of them had a harder time taking down Reigns who got his ass kicked by Wyatt, than Joey Mercury and Kane did with Lesnar who was 100% :lmao


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> Him returning was unnecessary even though he still got floored.
> 
> He just no-sold Wyatt's beatdown.


LOL Wyatt is irrelevant. This match is irrelevant. This product is irrelevant. And Vince doesn't care.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This show sucks so bad:lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Does this mean Reigns is off TV for awhile?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with DAT POWERBOMB through the TABLE!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:Cocky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Inb4 "WAAA REIGNS LOOKED STRONGER THAN LESNAR" :eyeroll*


So you see the booking too.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Crowds quiet as hell no matter what reigns does it's hilarious.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Inb4 "WAAA REIGNS LOOKED STRONGER THAN LESNAR" :eyeroll*


WAAA REIGNS LOOKED STRONGER THAN LESNAR.

:creepytrips


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Is the car actually going to make it through unscathed?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Awesome segment. That running powerbomb was epic.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lmao jamie noble gonna kill himself out there


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Reigns still isn't out. :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So they're just going to have Seth stand tall over the most unstoppable guys each week with the help of 3 other people who they can barely keep down?! And just when I thought they were making Seth tough on his own.

Same ending next week with Ambrose?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soft ass pedigree.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Rollins gets booked like an actual heel, proving that WWE could do this all along but chose not to.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

deathslayer said:


> Um... where's Dean?


Chilln on the floor legit watching the whole thing go down. He saw when Wyatt beat him down too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey! Reigns knows how to take a pedigree and he's bigger than Seth!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*

So now what was the point of the Wyatt beat down on Reigns?

Never mind Wyatts back


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Best thing that came out of main event is Bray's new red pants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Rollins gets booked like an actual heel, proving that WWE could do this all along but chose not to.*


*Reigns took the pedigree right and he's bigger than Seth. *

:shrug


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wyatt should tongue his opponents instead of the forehead kiss.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Chilln on the floor legit watching the whole thing go down. He saw when Wyatt beat him down too.


I thought he was going to steal the car. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next week they do this same ending with Ambrose getting beat up


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Did Bray Wyatt dissappear?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I like the red pants on Bray. I can do a Raw ending with Wyatt it feels good.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol Dean's just lying on the floor chilling.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Where the fuck did Dean go? Did I miss something?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Mr Robot >>>> Raw


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Rollins let go of Reigns' arms before he hit the ground during the Pedigree and it looked better, just like I said it would in the "Worst Pedigree Ever" thread.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

So, no Dean driving the car away to spite the "United Authority?" Explaining both his absence at the very end and justifying the weird opening segment? No? Okay.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Bray in the Bank


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

not feeling that ending very strongly. anyway night chaps.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Officially best raw of the year. Wyatt closes the show .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*



ShowStopper said:


> I love when Rollins talks shit. So damn good at it!


That is a strong suit of his. Rollins is an epic smack talker. :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Vyer said:


> I thought he was going to steal the car. :lol


Same here. :heyman6


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Wyatt should tongue his opponents instead of the forehead kiss.


:heston


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

In the attitude era that would have ended with Ambrose running them over in the Cadillac


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE : Let's have Kane stand tall in 2015 :vince


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*



ShowStopper said:


> *Reigns took the pedigree right and he's bigger than Seth. *
> 
> :shrug


*What everyone ignored is that Lesnar was selling his knee both times he let it drop. The lack of selling in the last few years has made people forgot what it looks like. Triple H compensated for that due to experience with the move and awareness of the situation and Rollins did not. Lets not harp on that and appreciate that Rollins has looked good as a heel for the last 2 weeks.*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Great ending segment. Thank god they are booking Rollins as a legit heel now. That running powerbomb was something to behold. Wyatt looked legit too, finnally booking him as the monster heel he is. Great ending to have Wyatt finish Reigns off. the IWC well bitch and moan, but I woulden't expect anything less haha. Rollins is the whole damn show once again though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Officially best raw of the year. Wyatt closes the show .


Best RAW of the year?


----------



## suhoney24 (Jul 20, 2012)

well that ending sucked huge anus...feels like i just watched the same thing but can't place when...oh wait that was just last week


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman looked incredibly strong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*



Legit BOSS said:


> *What everyone ignored is that Lesnar was selling his knee both times he let it drop. The lack of selling in the last few years has made people forgot what it looks like. Triple H compensated for that due to experience with the move and awareness of the situation and Rollins did not. Lets not harp on that and appreciate that Rollins has looked good as a heel for the last 2 weeks.*


I actually threw it out there last week that maybe Brock took it that way to sell his knee. I didn't know if that was definitely the case, but it certainly is a possibiity. If that's what he's doing, then great and then that means the only bad one Rollins gave was to Orton. Either way, it was just a compliment to Reigns that he took the pedigree correctly and is a bigger dude than Seth. Was giving Reigns credit, that's all. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Judging by the new thread title, it looks like I didn't miss much. Caught the last match and Ambrose getting pinned again though.









At least Rollins pinned him. Nice to see him being booked like a threat finally.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Wyatt should tongue his opponents instead of the forehead kiss.


That is just wrong lol


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> *Reigns took the pedigree right and he's bigger than Seth. *
> 
> :shrug


Because Rollins let go of Reigns' arms during the jump. That's how HHH does it as well. Rollins kept Brock's arms hooked and didn't jump back. I said Rollins should do it that way in the thread about the Pedigree on Brock. Guess he took my advice.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 06/29/15*



ShowStopper said:


> I actually threw it out there last week that maybe Brock took it that way to sell his knee. I didn't know if that was definitely the case, but it certainly is a possibiity. If that's what he's doing, then great and then that means the only bad one Rollins gave was to Orton. Either way, it was just a compliment to Reigns that he took the pedigree correctly and is a bigger dude than Seth. Was giving Reigns credit, that's all. (Y)


*
It's all good. I just said that to show that I'm not pulling reasons out of my ass to attack Seth. When he's good, he's good, and when he sucks, he sucks. He's been on point recently and stronger booking has certainly helped. This is the way top coward heels should be presented. He doesn't have to run people over like Owens, but he can still do damage in a cheap way without completely relying on the midgets.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly RAW was ass tonight so I'm just focusing on how good Swagger looked. Trimmed a few pounds off his midsection and he was definitely light on his feet with Barrett, very courteous during their barricade spots without making it look awkward, it's...damn it's a shame, man. I can see his light fizzling out and his career beginning to end but he has SO much he can still do...

He seems tired, but is expected for having a new baby I'd imagine.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Raw was great tonight. I always wonder same old trash comments. But you see that before the show, then its like suddenly people are surprised when it doesen't reach their expectations. I mean were we really expecting a different show in a week? I mean maybe some should lower their expectations. Love to hear what specifically sucked. Cannot compare to the AE. Go back to old 90's forums, this thread is exactly identical, people bitched then and people bitch now, its called the internet. Solid Show, good ending. Few weeks to build for BG it well improove. WWE these days is only "Great" around SS. It was last unpredictable, with the best heel turn in years when Rollins turned on the Sheild.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Can someone do a quick recap of the show with match results?


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just can't believe the car wasn't destroyed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show started off hot but then it went downhill from there. They should have had someone destroy the car.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Judging by the new thread title, it looks like I didn't miss much. Caught the last match and Ambrose getting pinned again though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SWAGGER MADE IT ON RAW :mark:

Although, he did look a little dead inside...like I am...when he jobbed after carrying a Barrett in a squash match.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

And once again the brightest spot on the show was the Owens / Cena feud, with major props to Cesaro.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> SWAGGER MADE IT ON RAW :mark:
> 
> Although, he did look a little dead inside...like I am...when he jobbed after carrying a Barrett in a squash match.


Congrats, I guess. :lol

Not Swagger's biggest fan but he does deserve better than to be a jobber. He should probably try his luck in another company. Hell, Barrett should too tbh.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can someone do a quick recap of the show with match results?


For real? You can literally find the results instantly with a quick Google search?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

dougfisher_05 said:


> For real? You can literally find the results instantly with a quick Google search?


I don't want long winded review of the show. I just want a quick recap of about 8-10 lines.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Congrats, I guess. :lol
> 
> Not Swagger's biggest fan but he does deserve better than to be a jobber. He should probably try his luck in another company. Hell, Barrett should too tbh.


Barrett has it much better than him, atm, and has for a long time.

I dunno, not sure what he's gonna do, it just...sucks to see someone so young and still so talented...to have their career end and dwindle down like this is sad.

Even if I wasn't a mark for him.

Just makes it suck that much more, but I'm beyond the point of empathy.

No room for 'what ifs' and 'could do' or 'could have beens'. Swags is shot, it sucks, but it's true.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Raw was great tonight. I always wonder same old trash comments. But you see that before the show, then its like suddenly people are surprised when it doesen't reach their expectations. I mean were we really expecting a different show in a week? I mean maybe some should lower their expectations. Love to hear what specifically sucked. Cannot compare to the AE. Go back to old 90's forums, this thread is exactly identical, people bitched then and people bitch now, its called the internet. Solid Show, good ending. Few weeks to build for BG it well improove. WWE these days is only "Great" around SS. It was last unpredictable, with the best heel turn in years when Rollins turned on the Sheild.


This show and the WWE main roster are shit right now... WWE, while having hte most viewers, is dead last in the "Major" companies putting out a wrestling show right now. NJPW, RoH, NXT, LU, and TNA are alllll better than the WWE right now. And TNA is near collapse.

The WWE has not continuity, no regard for their fans, and only worry about marketing opportunities over producing a great wrestling show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Big Dave as rumored as he is above WWE. DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Didn't care for the main event or the Dolph / Lana romance, but the rest of the show I thought was good. #MondayNightRollins 

- Vic


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Minus king-b vs jack swagger i though raw tonight was a step-up
from last weeks raw. Solid wrestling matches/promos etc..

Good show!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No Big Dave as rumored as he is above WWE. DEAL WITH IT!


Round of Suzuki kicks for the booking committee and the viewers who put up with this crap!


----------



## PoppaDaddy (Jun 30, 2015)

Very boring and long seeming episode of Raw. Cena/Cesaro was amazing though!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The only things I enjoyed on this weekly RAW show were the Cena/Kevin Owens segment of course. The Cena/Cesaro match was pretty good too and I don't mind the finish at all. Gives reason for a future Owens/Cesaro match. The Paige/Bella Twins storyline does still have my attention because they have built it up to the point where someone has to help Paige eventually. The 8-man Tag Match was fun to watch and glad PTP are getting time to shine. I didn't hate the main event match either. Figured Ambrose would eat the pin but was cool to see Reigns get destroyed post-match. 

We finally got a Jack Swagger sighting but similar to when we get a Zack Ryder sighting, it means he's jobbing. Poor Swagger. I don't care about the Big Show/Ryback stuff. And as mentioned before, the Ziggler/Lana thing continues to irk me every week. Rusev has come off looking like a face throughout this whole ordeal also because of his real injury too. I seriously want this angle to end....unless there's a double turn.


----------



## clinic79 (Dec 25, 2013)

This weeks RAW was better than last weeks but that isn't very much.

John Cena is a beast. Best thing going since Wrestlemania. Cena vs Cesaro II was amazing just like their first encounter. That slingshot to springboard stunner spot was nice.

Nikki Bella should wrestle in every episode of RAW because when she's not wearing her wrestling gear she looks completely ridiculous. I mean what were those high heels she was wearing last night?

Hopefully that was last Reigns and Ambrose vs Kane and Rollins tag team match. We have seen that match too many times now.

Only segment I skipped was Lana-Ziggler 'going public'. I just couldn't watch it because that angle is so cringe worthy.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Honestly that raw only had about 20 minutes of actual content and the rest was just fluff. The wwe doesn't seem like they even care anymore, the show is on auto pilot. Tired of spending my Monday night watching a show that seems content to give us a beyond sub par quality show.
1. Can we limit how much they plug the damn network please? Jesus Christ, it's literally every possible opportunity they get. I got the network then cancelled it after wrestlemania because the ppv quality is at a all time low imo. If they want us to get the network, give us a reason to buy it! It's hard to justify it when raw, their flagship product is barely watchable...so instead of shameless plugs as much as possible, focus on the product and let it sell itself!
2. I'm not a big cena guy...my posting history backs that up, but I have to admit that ever since he got the United States championship, he has earned a lot of respect out of me. His segment and match every week is the highlight of the show. Not because it's cena, not fully at least, but because it proves every week what all of us have been screaming at the wwe to fucking do works. He goes out there, and has a great WRESTLING match, and his segments are over as hell because of it. His match with cesaro this week was one of the best matches raw has had in a while, four or even five stars easy! It's proving that all these stupid backstage skits and awkward in ring opening monologues are not what fans want, Vince never seems to understand that fans love pro wrestling because of the wrestling! Not all the stupid sideshow shit he seems to think is funny, or "entertainment"
3. I hope bray is actually allowed to win for a change...getting tired of how horribly misused he has been for nearly a year 
4. Can we just not have the king of the ring winner always do the same fucking gimmick? Seriously how many times have they done the king gimmick? Better yet, how many times has it tanked all the momentum the kotr had prior to winning? It literally made me change the channel with booker T, and always just kills a guys character and makes him unwatchable. When will wwe stop trying this shit? Or are they just that lazy now that they don't try to be original anymore?
5. How many times have we had that same main event? And what even was the point of that main event? Seems again like the show had no point and was just kicking the can down the road to the next ppv instead of trying to give us a quality show 
I'm just having trouble justifying watching raw anymore (queue the fanboys to crap on me)


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

RAW was boring
The only good thing was Cena vs. Cesaro and Owen because it seems that that is booked by others
And Wyatt vs Reigns lost my interest because Reigns is Superman and never takes the pin and takes forever to be "shot down" even after a match
WWE can not show the most fragile side of Reigns which is what will make the audience feel connected with him


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

It was a good show the authority looked strong again, Kane had another win, now the winning streak of Kane is 6-0, Ambrose and Roman Reigns went to chokeslam city ... bitch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt stole the show.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

At this point i'm happy with watching the main segments on youtube.... the shows are just fucking bad and annoying 

And i like Rollins but he doesn't have the shoulders for carrying the show this point, his rants are terrible


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I understand people are pissed at the quality of last night's show. But keep in mind WWE is doing a live show this Saturday on the network. I don't want to make excuses, but you had to expect the show wouldn't be that good for that reason.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

15 minutes of my life I will never get back.
Thats how long it took me to watch the show on fast forward stopping for clips (not counting the cena cesaro match which was great)


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am listening to the PW Torch Raw Post-Game livecast, now and last night's Raw is getting RIPPED HARD by the hosts and callers. :damn

Not that I can blame them, outside of the Cena/Cesaro match there was not much else good I can really name.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

John Cena and Cesaro easily stole the show but it was a lackluster overall. The WWE barely tried last night. 

I like Seth Rollins, but I'll be happy once he gets the belt taken from him. His opening promo bored me and didn't accomplish much. He was just there to talk and talk. No action was taken. Seth Rollins is not The Rock or Stone Cold Steve Austin. He can cut a promo but not to the point that he needs to be given 20 minutes. Enough already. 

I did like enjoy main event except for the fact that Rollins beat Dean Ambrose again. I loved the beatdown of Reigns/Ambrose though. Reigns showed a fighting spirit going down. It was excessive at times, especially with Wyatt returning again to get more licks on Roman. 

I did laugh at Lana going crazy on Summer Rae but all the qualities that made her a badass have been stripped. She's just another pretty face on the roster now.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Dark Paladin said:


> Lana starts to talk about her sex life with Dolph Ziggler, and this fucking guy holds up the best (and most coincidental) sign I've seen in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious. Fans chipping in more entertainment with 1 sign than the WWE does in 3 hours of acting, talking and wrestling.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I understand people are pissed at the quality of last night's show. But keep in mind WWE is doing a live show this Saturday on the network. I don't want to make excuses, but you had to expect the show wouldn't be that good for that reason.


I didn't mind raw but your argument carries no weight.

1. It seemed like almost every other raw
2. They're supposed to be the biggest and best wrestling company in the world. They allegedly have 20 plus writers on their staff, and it's the same shit every week.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I only flip over and tune in for the opening, middle and end these days and it is getting to the point that I can barely even do that anymore. This is without question the worst programming on TV right now. Just cringe-worthy, embarrassing and horrifically written garbage. And the fact that they continue to stretch this shell of a show out for 3 hours is like pouring salt on a wound. I honestly don't see how anyone can stand to watch this stuff anymore in it's current state, but more power to you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Battleground finally looks interesting and people are still complaining

:lol


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry, I can only handle so much of Seth Rollins, Kane, J&J Security and their awful promos every week. Not to mention stuff like John Cena acting like Captain America and I could go on and on. It's just horribly written, repetitive and embarrassing to watch. No controversy or moments that get me excited to be found anywhere. But again, to each his own.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Too many segments with the authority. No wonder the raw thread last night was a ghost town


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

RAW was way too uneven to give it anything more than a C last night.

1- I love Seth and all, but they opened with a blatant product placement for Apple and Caddilac. They could have at least had Ambrose drive off in the damn thing or something. At least they haven't plastered Mountain Dew logos on the ring apron....yet.

2-Show/Henry ugh. I almost stopped watching altogether after this joke of a squash match. Talk about mailing it in, which is exactly what Henry has done since his "I've still got more in the tank" segment with Cena in '13.

3- Miz/Ryback was decent enough to keep me watching, nice delayed vertical suplex. More of those kinds of moves, please. Still nothing to write home about almost an hour into the program. Not a good sign.

4-Paige and Foxy were lookin good, excellent Northern Lights Suplex from Fox.

5-Cesaro and Cena get an A+++ and Owens killed it on commentary. Legit pissed me off when he broke up the sharpshooter. Warmed my heart seeing Cesaro giving props to his partner Kidd via the move and the added pink + black on his trunks.

6- Wyatt delivered his best promo yet, hands down. Been down this road before though, I have little faith that he will do more than make Riegns "look strong". This is a good start but Wyatt needs to do something fucked up, a la Undertaker locking Warrior in the coffin.

7- 8 man tag had its moments, but what was the point of this match? Where is the story line? With devoting time to product placements and recaps (some of which were even repeated) there was no reason PTP or New Day couldn't have been given more time to talk smack, or god forbid flesh out the characters of Lucha Dragons.

8-Summer Rae stealing the show in an otherwise abysmal Ziggler/Lana segment. Does anyone think Lana is actually being built to go in the ring?

9-Pretty solid match from Fella and Neville, good to see that Sheamus isn't looking like a total goon while carrying the case and actually scoring a win.

10- "LETS RAGE!" :lmao I was actually hype for the Main Event after that promo, but it turned into more of the same Authority jumping guys routine that was getting tiresome even when the Shield was doing it every night. Maybe if there were some extra manpower in the Authority like Barrett or Harper it could be interesting but as is it is just one note that has been beaten to death. All the performers involved are capable of so much more...

As I said earlier in the thread, nothing has changed nor anything of importance occurred. It's getting to the point where exclusively watching the monthly events may be more conducive to my schedule and time I'm willing to invest in WWE atm.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

Pretty bad Raw. The main event was ok but it was way to convoluted and Reigns looked wayyyyyyy to strong. I mean he gets totally beat down by Wyatt only to make the save on ambrose a few minutes later (I wonder who is winning that feud)? And then he has to take on the authority for what seemed like 5 full minutes before they can take him down? THEN he even starts to get up after being power bombed through a table after all that so he has to eat another pedigree followed by a sister abigal. Holy shit is no move effective anymore? Has Roman Reigns ever in his life heard of the word selling? I mean I know he is being told to do it but holy shit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Only good thing on RAW was Cena vs Cesaro (which was still a lil lackluster) and a surprise Swagger.

Rest can ut


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

I thought it was an alright show overall, all things considered. That being said I genuinely wanted to enjoy the show.

Cesaro and Cena was the best part, the crowd was hot and Owens had good stuff going on commentary.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

If it wasn't for a superb match between Cesaro/Cena and Owens on commentary that would have been one of the most forgettable RAW's this year. The opening segment dragged like f**k, loads of pointless matches and Ziggler/Lana for the love of god stop killing Lana. She is basically a bimbo now. 

Although I didn't mind the main event aftermath


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The ending sequence with Reigns was pretty good. I know most probably don't like the Superman punch, but he connects that move so precisely.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Joey Mercury with the greatest Superman-Punch sell I've ever seen. :banderas


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Reigns needed to be practically murdered for him to stay down and even then he still got up :Out


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Several things:

- Cena stop doing the sunset stunner you've not connected with it properly once. You never catch their head so your opponent has to always fake that motion and it looks terrible.

- the Cena / Cesaro match was scarily close to just a long line of spots with no flow or story and because of that felt Indy in a bad way.

- reigns at the end was made to look wayyyyy stronger than Brock and that tells us all we need to know.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Swagger may be done with the company. That was so quick and a waste of time. I feel badly for his fans.


I love Barrett but that dismissal of Swagger was pathetic to watch. I would not blame Swagger if he was looking for a way out by now.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

They're showing Monday Night Raw again on USA right now.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What a terrible show. So much face palming. 

The Dolph/Lana Backwards story is AWFUL. I mean, Lana Backwards is fucking _good_ in her role. Nah, she is excellent. Her mannerisms and facial expressions seriously put everyone else on the roster to shame. The look she had on her face after tussling with Summer said more than any 25 minute Authority promo ever could. But still, that storyline is fucking pathetic. 

So this week Cena does the open challenge and Kevin Owens walks out like he does EVERY. WEEK. and suddenly this week the dipshit announcers are trying to sell the idea that Owens was going to accept the challenge. Are you fucking kidding me? Did they really expect to fool anyone with that shit? Cena/Cesaro was pretty good though, easily the best part of the show. 

I enjoyed the New Day/PTP Lucha tag match. It wasn't great or anything but holy shit it was refreshing to see guys not named Cena actually get time to wrestle a fucking match. This show was so bad and devoid of excitement that it made the most basic ass tag match seem stellar. ALTHOUGH, isn't Kofi Kingston wrestling a match with Brock FUCKING Lesnar in less than a week? Why is this guy eating pinfalls by the spoonful lately? I mean what the fuck!?!?

I completely tuned out of the main event. Who gives a shit. My brain can't process another match with this same configuration of guys. And then the ending happened, and we had a beatdown that should have lasted 30 seconds get dragged out to FIVE MINUTES because Vince can't bear the thought of Reigns actually looking vulnerable. The guy had to pop up like ten fucking times before he'd stay down. It was like torture watching that shit. It was so fucking contrived. HATED IT.

I felt insulted by this shit.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

The ratings say it all about the product at the moment


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Only thing worth watching was Cena Vs Cesaro


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

easily the worst raw since mania


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> What a terrible show. So much face palming.
> 
> The Dolph/Lana Backwards story is AWFUL. I mean, Lana Backwards is fucking _good_ in her role. Nah, she is excellent. Her mannerisms and facial expressions seriously put everyone else on the roster to shame. The look she had on her face after tussling with Summer said more than any 25 minute Authority promo ever could. But still, that storyline is fucking pathetic.
> 
> ...


At this point, I can bet my bottom dollar, they had absolutely NO clues what was going on.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

After this Raw, I don't want to hear anyone supporting any wrestler ever looking hard to beat again since apparently it's such a crime now.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> After this Raw, I don't want to hear anyone supporting any wrestler ever looking hard to beat again since apparently it's such a crime now.


You're entirely missing the point. Comparatively Reigns came out of the beat down looking much stronger than special attraction, paid to appear a couple of ti e a years, beast lesnar, it's just simply protecting the money in Brock.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Badbadrobot said:


> You're entirely missing the point. Comparatively Reigns came out of the beat down looking much stronger than special attraction, paid to appear a couple of ti e a years, beast lesnar, it's just simply protecting the money in Brock.


Yes, but it was Brock who was booked badly, not Reigns. Just because they didn't book Brock strong enough last week doesn't mean Reigns should look like a bigger geek. After the WM match, Reigns is on a different level of resilience. Brock is new as a face, and they flopped HARD at booking his first full Authority encounter. That was bad, but 2 wrongs don't make a right.

Reigns booking was fine & totally normal & in character. Lesnar's was the abnormal one. He should've looked stronger. It's not Reigns fault he didn't.

This year Reigns has gotten up and walked away from:
Suplex citiy by Lesnar
Being beaten & then chokeslammed on to the roof of a taxi cab
Getting chokeslammed through 2 tables outside the ring from the inside.

What happened on Raw was not a new thing for Reigns. What was new, is them making Brock look like a geek (comparatively of course), and that's what we should be upset about.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

My mobile app wasn't working on Monday, but I just had to come back in here and say how shitty this was. SHIT SHIT SHIT.


----------

